# Amare il marito, ed avere un amante: impossibile????



## VikyMaria (14 Novembre 2012)

Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste..... 

Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......

Ma forse no: forse un thread per paarlare di questo, puo' anche starci.... no???? O cancellatelo, spostatelo..... son quasi l'ultima arrivata, non voglio arrogarmi diritti.....


ma torno sull'argomento: Io son convinta di amare mio marito, amare mia figlia (e ci mancherebbe.....), ed amare la nostra famiglia! Ho avuto un amante, ho avute delle avventure, ma per quanto mi riguarda, tutte queste mai toglieranno per me la priorita' della mia famiglia: non cerco alternative, non mi sento disperata, e neanche a caccia bisognosa...... tutto l'amore che posso, e che desidero, e' qui a casa, cosi' credo e vivo.....


E cosi' mi e' parso di leggere in tanti topic! Dalla ragazza disperata perche' l'innamorato-sposato- mai lascera' la moglie, o il ragazzo che vien qui a scrivere di come una avventura gli fa temere di perdere moglie e figlio, e quella che non comprende "come", il marito la amasse tanto, e poi la tradiva.... e sempre leggendo vecchi topic, vecchie discussioni, mi son trovata  a leggere DAVVERO, opinioni in merito, che mi han fatto riflettere! Tante, belle discussioni, idee ed argomentazioni smaccanti, che alla fine mi son detta..... aprire un thread?????    

Se ho pisciato fuori dal vaso, vi chiedo scusa......


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


Hai letto di tutto e di più perchè, come è giusto che sia, l'umanità è varia e " avariata" per citare Totò..... ci sta tutto e il contrario di tutto.....
la mia opinione è semplice e lineare.... se amo non tradisco, non ne sento la necessità semplicemente, non per una questione morale o moralistica.... non mi scappa nè dentro nè fuori dal vaso.... ma questa sono io.... Non tradisco neppure l'amante figurati !


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


A parere mio il problema non sta sul è possibile..... sta nel conoscere noi stessi e dare a noi stessi quello che desideriamo. 

Se a te come a me, o  qualsiasi altra persona la fedeltà  ci sta stretta, è tutto ok, qual'è il problema? Il problema sta sai dove? nel sapere quello che si vuole e farlo alla luce del sole, quindi faccio presente a chi mi sta accanto che se capita posso anche "prendermi degli svaghi."
Ma a questo punto gli svaghi si possono prendere soltanto con dei single, in pratica si deve selezionare. Nel momento in cui gli svaghi li prendi con un'altra persona sposata, questa ha dietro chi lo ama e chi per colpa tua potrebbe essere ferito. 

Questo in poche parole, anche perchè se continuo mi sa che sbaglio, ed offendo qualcuno/a


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante"


Non è impossibile, molti lo fanno...quello che non mi quadra è il fatto di tenere nascosta la parte traditrice di se.

A me rimane il dubbio su chi ama il/la marito/moglie, solo una parte direi, quella che il cosiddetto traditore, mostra al coniuge.

Sei quindi sicura che, nascondendo al coniuge una parte del tuo essere, tu possa definirti innamorata/o?


----------



## demoralizio (14 Novembre 2012)

Il dilemma è la trasparenza.
Tu, traditore, esponi pure a me "ufficiale" il tuo concetto di amore, cioè perché tu credi di amarmi.

"Perché sei al mio fianco", "perché ti ho scelto", "perché mi dai sicurezza"...

... ok, a quel punto il compagno/a ha la possibilità di decidere se quel tipo di amore è quello che vuole, o se vuole un amore che includa anche una complicità sessuale, un'unione carnale soddisfacente, un sodalizio ormonale.

Perché quello che voi traditori non capite è che la vostra vita condiziona quella degli altri (com'è normale che sia), ma se la persona che vi sta più accanto non conosce la vostra vita è tutto falsato. E da lì... la meschinità...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il dilemma è la trasparenza.
> Tu, traditore, esponi pure a me "ufficiale" il tuo concetto di amore, cioè perché tu credi di amarmi.
> 
> "Perché sei al mio fianco", "perché ti ho scelto", "perché mi dai sicurezza"...
> ...


quoto


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il dilemma è la trasparenza.
> Tu, traditore, esponi pure a me "ufficiale" il tuo concetto di amore, cioè perché tu credi di amarmi.
> 
> "Perché sei al mio fianco", "perché ti ho scelto", "perché mi dai sicurezza"...
> ...


quoto


----------



## milli (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il dilemma è la trasparenza.
> Tu, traditore, esponi pure a me "ufficiale" il tuo concetto di amore, cioè perché tu credi di amarmi.
> 
> "Perché sei al mio fianco", "perché ti ho scelto", "perché mi dai sicurezza"...
> ...




concordo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


secondo me è possibile e capita spesso. Non vedo perchè l'amore dovrebbe essere per tutti monogamo.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...



Si è possibile ...
e mi sembra che da quello che hai scritto ne sei certa anche tu...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

A parte i figli è molto più probabile non amare nessuno o alla peggio (ma peggio
peggio) l'amante. Il coniuge proprio no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte i figli è molto più probabile non amare nessuno o alla peggio (ma peggio
> peggio) l'amante. Il coniuge *proprio no*.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. Rido solo per il modo in cui ti sei espresso, non per il contenuto, nun t'arrabbià.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


Sono due amori diversi...
Col marito hai l'amore pratico del e nel matrimonio.
Con l'amante hai l'amore effimero e pieno di emozion...no?
Il marito è la scuola.
L'amante il paese dei balocchi.
Chi esagera finisce come lucignolo e pinocchio...no?
Il marito lo accudisci
L'amante lo stordisci.

Ma non bisogna cercare nell'amante quello che non c'è nel matrimonio.
Un errore di valutazione colossale...
Con la rincorsa di fuochi fatui...

Ricordiamoci sempre una cosa: con l'amante non si convive.

E la convivenza è l'unica prova del nove di un rapporto uomo e donna. (IHMO)


----------



## Non Registrato1 (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante"...



se nel tuo modo d'intendere e vivere l'amore è contemplata la menzogna, evidentemente sì, è possibile.
per chi ritiene e sente, invece, che amore e menzogna siano inconciliabili, no.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


E' possibile. Come no.

E' tutto possibile fino a quando questa idea resta confinata nella tua mente. Di solito è solo un frangente, perchè restare sempre della stessa idea non credo sia possibile...salvo le eccezioni.

Chiedi conferme su un argomento che non convince neanche te. Invece faresti prima a chiederti se le tue idee resterebbero tali se tua figlia e tuo marito conoscessero il tuo reale stile di vita.

Non prenderlo come un giudizio, dato che lo chiedi vuole essere solo uno spunto di riflessione sull'argomento.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il dilemma è la trasparenza.
> Tu, traditore, esponi pure a me "ufficiale" il tuo concetto di amore, cioè perché tu credi di amarmi.
> 
> "Perché sei al mio fianco", "perché ti ho scelto", "perché mi dai sicurezza"...
> ...


Pongo una domanda vera ed una domanda retorica.
1) mi spiegheresti il senso della frase che la vita del traditore condiziona quella degli altri? 
2) tradimento o non tradimento, tu davvero credi di poter dire di conoscere la persona che ami, sia essa anche la più fedele al mondo? Io credo che difficilmente noi conosciamo  noi stessi, figurati conoscere un altro da noi ....
Per carità, non ti sto contraddicendo, cerco solo di mettere dei paletti al ragionamento che fai


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

forse non avete ancora capito, voi traditori, che non dovete essere monogami per forza.
potere avere in harem, un porcaio di amanti.
ma statevene SOLI.
non legate qualcuno a voi per mentirgli e dirstruggergli la vita.
sveglia! siete dei bugiardi, dei ladri di sentimenti, dei vigliacchi e dei miserabili.
SVEGLIA! nessuno pretende la vostra fedeltà, STATEVENE DA SOLI


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...



ciao Viky..benvenuta...certo che si puo'..e'quello che faccio anch'io,pur non mancandomi niente..anzi forse ho di piu'qualsiasi altro.
Senza le cavolate che si leggono qua'..di stupidotte che pensano all'ammmmoooorrrre...a farsi una nuova famiglia..ahahah tutte cazzate...ci si puo'divertire senza il minimo coinvolgimento.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono due amori diversi...
> Col marito hai l'amore pratico del e nel matrimonio.
> Con l'amante hai l'amore effimero e pieno di emozion...no?
> Il marito è la scuola.
> ...



Parlavo appunto di questo oggi con mio marito...
facendogli questa domanda?
Ma secondo te dopo 20 di convivenza con te io mi butterei in un'altra convivenza?!?!?????!?
Piuttosto la clausura


----------



## demoralizio (14 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Pongo una domanda vera ed una domanda retorica.
> 1) mi spiegheresti il senso della frase che la vita del traditore condiziona quella degli altri?
> 2) tradimento o non tradimento, tu davvero credi di poter dire di conoscere la persona che ami, sia essa anche la più fedele al mondo? Io credo che difficilmente noi conosciamo  noi stessi, figurati conoscere un altro da noi ....
> Per carità, non ti sto contraddicendo, cerco solo di mettere dei paletti al ragionamento che fai


La vita di ognuno di noi condiziona quella di chi ci è vicino.
Se mi ammalo, condiziono mio malgrado chi mi sta attorno.
Se sono felice, condiziono la vita dei miei figli.
Se ho la testa da un'altra parte, se non vivo la relazione ufficiale e penso a mandare messaggini al terzo incomodo, se tratto il rapporto ufficiale come una gabbia da cui fuggire appena si può TI ASSICURO che gli altri ne sono condizionati.

Perché si capisce che è una felicità che non proviene dalla "superficie" (famiglia, marito/moglie, figli, lavoro, hobby) ma da una cosa celata. E' questo che mortifica il tradito, non essere stato capace di rendere quella persona felice...

Nessuno è conoscitore assoluto della vita e dei pensieri di un'altra persona, concordo in pieno, però qua stiamo parlando del nucleo della vita di coppia: la complicità.
Io sogno una complicità totale, che non vuol dire noiosa possessività ma il potersi raccontare tutto, il potersi fidare davvero dell'altro, senza giudizi, senza competizione.

Naturalmente questo è un sogno, ed è facile che ritanga tale. Almeno per me.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Viky..benvenuta...certo che si puo'..e'quello che faccio anch'io,pur non mancandomi niente..anzi forse ho di piu'qualsiasi altro.
> Senza le cavolate che si leggono qua'..di stupidotte che pensano all'ammmmoooorrrre...a farsi una nuova famiglia..ahahah tutte cazzate...ci si puo'divertire senza il minimo coinvolgimento.


Oh sommo vate...principe del male...lothardimonioconcicciodi bragia...
Oggi dì leggevo le tue ripugnanti e indigeste verità.
Sai che loro, non sanno che cos'è un garand?

Comunque sia sono persuaso che la nostra fortuna e garanzia di successo sia data dal fatto che anche certe donne che ci hanno usato, usano e useranno per certi scopi...ci considerano il nulla.

Mica infatti ci chiamano se restano imbottigliate con l'auto no?
E infatti sono le mogli a chiamarci...

ALtra sera amico mio, una cretina ha imbottigliato mia moglie, e io sono intervenuto, l'ho stanata e riempita di offese e improperi inenarrabili...mica mia moglie ha detto...ma non hai rispetto di questa? é una signora...no mi guardava con occhi lucidi...come se fosse innnamorrrrataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Ora però vorrei chiederti se siamo il nulla, e loro sono il nulla...come mai le corna fanno così male?

Prendiamo la tua tigre della malesia, pronta a fare mille agguati sul tuo pc, se ti becca, non soffre, ma s'incazza come una iena e inveisce contro di te...dicendoti...ti avevo detto che solo io sono qualcuno...ogni altra donna sia il nulla per te...

Ma come mai se le dici...eh ma quante storie...loro sono il nulla per me...s'incazza vieppiù?

Tu riesci a immaginare la trigre che oltre a te abbia un amante?
O ti senti sempre Ulisse contro i proci?

Sai Lothar sto molto meglio da quando mi sento il "nulla" per certe donne...
Loro mi han fregato così: facendomi credere di essere qualcuno.
E io così mi sentivo importante e appagato.
Di fatto, un minuto dopo che non hanno più avuto bisogno di me, mi hanno scaricato.

E sentirmi il nulla per il mondo intero, mi dà una leggerezza enorme.

Perchè poter dire a ciascuna: cosa vansi da me? Io sono il nulla per te.


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Io sogno una complicità totale, che non vuol dire noiosa possessività ma il potersi raccontare tutto, il potersi fidare davvero dell'altro, senza giudizi, senza competizione.
> 
> Naturalmente questo è un sogno, ed è facile che ritanga tale. Almeno per me.


la verità è che sei solo uno stupidotto [cit.]


----------



## Hellseven (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La vita di ognuno di noi condiziona quella di chi ci è vicino.
> Se mi ammalo, condiziono mio malgrado chi mi sta attorno.
> Se sono felice, condiziono la vita dei miei figli.
> Se ho la testa da un'altra parte, se non vivo la relazione ufficiale e penso a mandare messaggini al terzo incomodo, se tratto il rapporto ufficiale come una gabbia da cui fuggire appena si può TI ASSICURO che gli altri ne sono condizionati.
> ...


Grazie mi hai chiarito tutto, con un candore, una spontaneità e - onestamente - un rigore logico ineccepibile, che mi fanno propendere per la bontà della tua tesi. :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La vita di ognuno di noi condiziona quella di chi ci è vicino.
> Se mi ammalo, condiziono mio malgrado chi mi sta attorno.
> Se sono felice, condiziono la vita dei miei figli.
> Se ho la testa da un'altra parte, se non vivo la relazione ufficiale e penso a mandare messaggini al terzo incomodo, se tratto il rapporto ufficiale come una gabbia da cui fuggire appena si può TI ASSICURO che gli altri ne sono condizionati.
> ...



sei un ottimista quando parli di sogno.

ma è stato bello leggerti.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

*L7*



L7 ha detto:


> Grazie mi hai chiarito tutto, con un candore, una spontaneità e - onestamente - un rigore logico ineccepibile, che mi fanno propendere per la bontà della tua tesi. :smile:




assolutamente...me la sono riletta 2 volte.

una botta di ossigeno vero ?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la verità è che sei solo uno stupidotto [cit.]


eh noooooo...facci sognare per 12 sec.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La vita di ognuno di noi condiziona quella di chi ci è vicino.
> Se mi ammalo, condiziono mio malgrado chi mi sta attorno.
> Se sono felice, condiziono la vita dei miei figli.
> Se ho la testa da un'altra parte, se non vivo la relazione ufficiale e penso a mandare messaggini al terzo incomodo, se tratto il rapporto ufficiale come una gabbia da cui fuggire appena si può TI ASSICURO che gli altri ne sono condizionati.
> ...


molto bello e vero


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Se mi ammalo, condiziono mio malgrado chi mi sta attorno.
> Se sono felice, condiziono la vita dei miei figli.
> Se ho la testa da un'altra parte, se non vivo la relazione ufficiale e penso a mandare messaggini al terzo incomodo, se tratto il rapporto ufficiale come una gabbia da cui fuggire appena si può TI ASSICURO che gli altri ne sono condizionati.
> 
> Perché si capisce che è una felicità che non proviene dalla "superficie" (famiglia, marito/moglie, figli, lavoro, hobby) ma da una cosa celata.


In sostanza.


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> mi fanno propendere per la bontà della tua tesi. :smile:



io la approvo in tutto per tutto.


e la rilancio rivolgendomi a demoralizio: si è avviliti per non aver saputo rendere felici l'altro, in modo che non cercasse altrove.
questa è la prima idea, la prima ferita bruciante.
ma secondo me si deve andare oltre, e capire che non siamo noi a non aver dato tutto.
ma "loro" che non sono in grado di apprezzare questo tutto, per loro problemi, interni, esterni.
immaturi sentimentalmente, egocentrici, insoddisfatti, questo sono.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> In sostanza.


A proposito, Demoralizio, si vede che ultimamente hai molto tempo per pensare.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io la approvo in tutto per tutto.
> 
> 
> e la rilancio rivolgendomi a demoralizio: si è avviliti per non aver saputo rendere felici l'altro, in modo che non cercasse altrove.
> ...


quotolo.
e approvolo se posso


----------



## demoralizio (14 Novembre 2012)

Gente, mi fate più infantile di quello che sono! :carneval:

Per complicità intendo non fare tutte le cose insieme mano nella mano. Vuol dire fidarsi dell'intelligenza altrui.

Anche una coppia aperta, per me, potrebbe avere forte complicità.


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quotolo.
> e approvolo se posso


gentilele :mexican:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Gente, mi fate più infantile di quello che sono! :carneval:
> 
> Per complicità intendo non fare tutte le cose insieme mano nella mano. Vuol dire fidarsi dell'intelligenza altrui.
> 
> Anche una coppia aperta, per me, potrebbe avere forte complicità.



nooo..non ammazzare il fanciullino che c'è in te


scherzi a parte, si è una ambizione dal sapore ingenuo ma bello e ha il pregio di aver dato respiro qui dentro.


----------



## demoralizio (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io la approvo in tutto per tutto.
> 
> 
> e la rilancio rivolgendomi a demoralizio: si è avviliti per non aver saputo rendere felici l'altro, in modo che non cercasse altrove.
> ...


Sì, certo, è vero quello che dici. Ma io sto cercando con tutto me stesso, nonostante la sofferenza che potete immaginare (o avete passato), di staccarmi dal ricercare la colpevolezza dell'atto... non con religioso perdono o addirittura con sottomissione.
Semplicemente sto cercando di non avere più bisogno di lei, di non avere più bisogno della sua approvazione.
Non so dove porterà questo, a livello di coppia, ma sicuramente mi porterà a livello personale un passo più avanti.
Ed è quello che conta, chi professa il doversi concentrare sulla coppia dopo un tradimento subito secondo me dice una grande cazzata, secondo me il tradito deve prepararsi al peggio, alla morte della coppia, a ricostruirsi personalmente e riacquistare un'autostima al quale il tradimento ha cagato in testa.

Scommettiamo che il traditore troverà più interessante questa persona rinnovata? Ma a quel punto poi bisogna vedere se di fianco si vuole avere ancora un debole...


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> secondo me il tradito deve prepararsi al peggio, alla morte della coppia, a ricostruirsi personalmente e riacquistare un'autostima al quale il tradimento ha cagato in testa.
> 
> Scommettiamo che il traditore troverà più interessante questa persona rinnovata? Ma a quel punto poi bisogna vedere se di fianco si vuole avere ancora un debole...


non riesco ad approvarti, ma lo faccio a parole.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sì, certo, è vero quello che dici. Ma io sto cercando con tutto me stesso, nonostante la sofferenza che potete immaginare (o avete passato), di staccarmi dal ricercare la colpevolezza dell'atto... non con religioso perdono o addirittura con sottomissione.
> Semplicemente sto cercando di non avere più bisogno di lei, di non avere più bisogno della sua approvazione.
> Non so dove porterà questo, a livello di coppia, ma sicuramente mi porterà a livello personale un passo più avanti.
> Ed è quello che conta, chi professa il doversi concentrare sulla coppia dopo un tradimento subito secondo me dice una grande cazzata, secondo me il tradito deve prepararsi al peggio, alla morte della coppia, a ricostruirsi personalmente e riacquistare un'autostima al quale il tradimento ha cagato in testa.
> ...




hai capito tutto.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Gente, mi fate più infantile di quello che sono! :carneval:
> 
> Per complicità intendo non fare tutte le cose insieme mano nella mano. Vuol dire fidarsi dell'intelligenza altrui.
> 
> Anche una coppia aperta, per me, potrebbe avere forte complicità.


Hai dei bei pensieri e apprezzo il modo in cui stai affrontando la tua sfida personale, se non fossi perverso ti abbraccerei.
 :carneval:



tesla ha detto:


> gentilele :mexican:


Diretta come un pugno sui denti, così mi piaci. :up:


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte i figli è molto più probabile non amare nessuno o alla peggio (ma peggio
> peggio) l'amante. Il coniuge proprio no.



in effetti:up:


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

propendo per l'unione Mille e Demoralizio


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai dei bei pensieri e apprezzo il modo in cui stai affrontando la tua sfida personale, se non fossi perverso ti abbraccerei.
> :carneval:
> 
> 
> ...



è perverso ?

ma dove e perchè?

cioè..perchè, non _dove_

oh come sono deficente.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> propendo per l'unione Mille e Demoralizio



bon. se lo dici tu è fatta.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bon. se lo dici tu è fatta.


no...abbiamo fatto una gaffe Tesla.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> propendo per l'unione Mille e Demoralizio



Pensavo di rapirla e darla in sposa al sommo imperatore Johannes von traden.
Che vive mascherato da Paperoga per non incorrere nella maledizione dell'arpia eolica.

Solo che quando c'è da lavorare il principe Lothar è sempre ubriaco o in giro a caccia di fagiane.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> propendo per l'unione Mille e Demoralizio





dammi un nome ha detto:


> bon. se lo dici tu è fatta.


Non ero promessa a Quibbel ormai? :rotfl:




dammi un nome ha detto:


> è perverso ?
> 
> ma dove e perchè?
> 
> ...


Ha un oscuro trascorso di donnine in abiti succinti e sex toys postati sull'Antro dei Nerd, oltre a qualche doppio senso allegro, io non dimentico. 

Demo scherzo, eh. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Farsi l'amante non significa amare il marito.

Ma

Armare il marito.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensavo di rapirla e darla in sposa al sommo imperatore Johannes von traden.
> Che vive mascherato da Paperoga per non incorrere nella maledizione dell'arpia eolica.
> 
> Solo che quando c'è da lavorare il principe Lothar è sempre ubriaco o in giro a caccia di fagiane.


:calcio:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

*Mille*

Appunto si, dopo aver approvato Tesla mi sono ricordata infatti, scrivendo  appunto della gaffe


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh sommo vate...principe del male...lothardimonioconcicciodi bragia...
> Oggi dì leggevo le tue ripugnanti e indigeste verità.
> Sai che loro, non sanno che cos'è un garand?
> 
> ...


gran fucile amico..pesante e mi pare tirasse a sinistra..ma credo che ancora adesso non abbia rivali...ricordi???1.2km di gittata...centrare il nemico non so pero'se ci sarei riuscito...poi da 5metri..bucava vetri blindati...

se mi becca vado all'ospedale..meglionon pensarci....altro che tigre e'...

ma amico cosa ho sempre detto??le amanti sono il nulla..disperate che a casa non hanno piu'nulla..poverette..donnine...


----------



## demoralizio (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> propendo per l'unione Mille e Demoralizio


Mille è troppo per quello che "non cerco" in questo momento, ovvero una con in testa il vuoto assolutoooooooooooooooo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gran fucile amico..pesante e mi pare tirasse a sinistra..ma credo che ancora adesso non abbia rivali...ricordi???1.2km di gittata...centrare il nemico non so pero'se ci sarei riuscito...poi da 5metri..bucava vetri blindati...
> 
> se mi becca vado all'ospedale..meglionon pensarci....altro che tigre e'...
> 
> ma amico cosa ho sempre detto??le amanti sono il nulla..disperate che a casa non hanno piu'nulla..poverette..donnine...


EHm...amico io usavo il FAL semiautomatico...
Se a loro diamo il garand...e ci teniamo il FAL...vinciamo in due contro contro venti...
Ma certe pelli coriacee sono dure da scalfire...


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sì, certo, è vero quello che dici. Ma io sto cercando con tutto me stesso, nonostante la sofferenza che potete immaginare (o avete passato), di staccarmi dal ricercare la colpevolezza dell'atto... non con religioso perdono o addirittura con sottomissione.
> Semplicemente sto cercando di non avere più bisogno di lei, di non avere più bisogno della sua approvazione.
> Non so dove porterà questo, a livello di coppia, ma sicuramente mi porterà a livello personale un passo più avanti.
> Ed è quello che conta, chi professa il doversi concentrare sulla coppia dopo un tradimento subito secondo me dice una grande cazzata, secondo me il tradito deve prepararsi al peggio, alla morte della coppia, a ricostruirsi personalmente e riacquistare un'autostima al quale il tradimento ha cagato in testa.
> ...


Qui mi trovi meno d'accordo.

Dalle tue parole traspare la situazione attuale di tradito recente. Il tuo orgoglio è più che comprensibile.

Ma la morte della coppia è la separazione in definitiva. Se non è questo che vuoi la vedo dura riuscire ad applicare nella coppia un percorso individuale. Temo che possa separarvi ancora di più.

In quanto alle colpe e al sentirsi mortificati per una eventuale inadeguatezza come causa della crisi, può essere una falsa base di partenza. Perchè spesso si tradisce anche in "assenza" di motivazioni dall'interno della coppia. In ogni caso fai bene a distaccarti da questo concetto, in quanto percezione negativa ti rende soggetto a non dare il meglio di te. Infatti vuoi immedesimarti nel ruolo di duro perchè ti consideri debole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La vita di ognuno di noi condiziona quella di chi ci è vicino.
> Se mi ammalo, condiziono mio malgrado chi mi sta attorno.
> Se sono felice, condiziono la vita dei miei figli.
> Se ho la testa da un'altra parte, se non vivo la relazione ufficiale e penso a mandare messaggini al terzo incomodo, se tratto il rapporto ufficiale come una gabbia da cui fuggire appena si può TI ASSICURO che gli altri ne sono condizionati.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2012)

non c'è admin che ti sposta qualcosa


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> qua stiamo parlando del nucleo della vita di coppia: la complicità.
> Io sogno una complicità totale, che non vuol dire noiosa possessività ma il potersi raccontare tutto, il potersi fidare davvero dell'altro, senza giudizi, senza competizione.


E senza bugie, che non ve n'è bisogno alcuno

chapeau!


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mille è troppo per quello che "non cerco" in questo momento, ovvero una con in testa il vuoto assolutoooooooooooooooo




vero, Mille è grandiosissima! E certo non testa vuota :sorriso3:


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Appunto si, dopo aver approvato Tesla mi sono ricordata infatti, scrivendo  appunto della gaffe



 mi sono persa qualche passaggio?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> mi sono persa qualche passaggio?





tu hai suggerito Mille, e io ho approvato, dimenticando pero' che in "sposa" l avevamo già affidata a Quibbe.


eccoti spiegata _ la gaffe _


----------



## demoralizio (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma poi sai quanto dev'essere impestato stare con mille??

"Sveglia caro che abbiamo la maratona stamattina"
"Caro, lo so che è domenica ma dobbiamo arrivare in cima all'etna entro le 10"
"Tesoro, adesso mi dai giù perché ne ho voglia"

No no, non esiste. La mia perversione preferita è il dolce far niente!


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma poi sai quanto dev'essere impestato stare con mille??"Sveglia caro che abbiamo la maratona stamattina""Caro, lo so che è domenica ma dobbiamo arrivare in cima all'etna entro le 10""Tesoro, adesso mi dai giù perché ne ho voglia"No no, non esiste. La mia perversione preferita è il dolce far niente!


sei entrato nella parte eh


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vero, Mille è grandiosissima! E certo non testa vuota :sorriso3:


Grazie, mi piaci molto anche tu, per la persona che mi dai l'impressione di essere e per come ti stai riprendendo.
:bye:



dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu hai suggerito Mille, e io ho approvato, dimenticando pero' che in "sposa" l avevamo già affidata a Quibbe.
> 
> eccoti spiegata _ la gaffe _


Ne approfitto per dirvi di tenervi tutti liberi per giugno. :inlove::carneval:



demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma poi sai quanto dev'essere impestato stare con mille??"Sveglia caro che abbiamo la maratona stamattina""Caro, lo so che è domenica ma dobbiamo arrivare in cima all'etna entro le 10""Tesoro, adesso mi dai giù perché ne ho voglia"No no, non esiste. *La mia perversione preferita è il dolce far niente!*


:rotfl::rotfl:

Il neretto te lo meriti tutto.


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu hai suggerito Mille, e io ho approvato, dimenticando pero' che in "sposa" l avevamo già affidata a Quibbe.
> 
> 
> eccoti spiegata _ la gaffe _



 si scoprono gli altarini


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma poi sai quanto dev'essere impestato stare con mille??
> 
> "Sveglia caro che abbiamo la maratona stamattina"
> "Caro, lo so che è domenica ma dobbiamo arrivare in cima all'etna entro le 10"
> ...


Eh ma poi tradisce Quibbel con te no?:diavoletto::cooldue::blee:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

*MILLE*

Cosa succede a Giugno:smile::angeletto:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma poi tradisce Quibbel con te no?:diavoletto::cooldue::blee:


No, non ti assomiglia, Lei!!!


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma poi sai quanto dev'essere impestato stare con mille??
> 
> "Sveglia caro che abbiamo la maratona stamattina"
> "Caro, lo so che è domenica ma dobbiamo arrivare in cima all'etna entro le 10"
> ...


ahahahah

e manco avresti la scusa de di' che hai la bici scassata perche' nottetempo te l'aggiusta co' le sue manine....

anziche' farte na torta, co' quelle manine...ma se po'...

naaaaaa...

Mille, sei fuori....(alla papa' di Nathan-Falco)..

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (15 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


Per me si continua a fare confusione sulla parola "amore", o quantomeno mi pare di capire che ognuno gli dà un significato diverso.

Non è che trombare con l'amante ma starsene volentieri a casa significa per forza amare il marito eh, anzi....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me si continua a fare confusione sulla parola "amore", o quantomeno mi pare di capire che ognuno gli dà un significato diverso.
> 
> Non è che trombare con l'amante ma starsene volentieri a casa significa per forza amare il marito eh, anzi....


:up:......


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il dilemma è la trasparenza.
> Tu, traditore, esponi pure a me "ufficiale" il tuo concetto di amore, cioè perché tu credi di amarmi.
> "Perché sei al mio fianco", "perché ti ho scelto", "perché mi dai sicurezza"...
> ... ok, a quel punto il compagno/a ha la possibilità di decidere se quel tipo di amore è quello che vuole, o se vuole un amore che includa anche una complicità sessuale, un'unione carnale soddisfacente, un sodalizio ormonale.
> Perché quello che voi traditori non capite è che la vostra vita condiziona quella degli altri (com'è normale che sia), ma se la persona che vi sta più accanto non conosce la vostra vita è tutto falsato. E da lì... la meschinità...



concordo assolutamente!
"ospite g."


----------



## VikyMaria (19 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me si continua a fare confusione sulla parola "amore", o quantomeno mi pare di capire che ognuno gli dà un significato diverso.
> 
> Non è che trombare con l'amante ma starsene volentieri a casa significa per forza amare il marito eh, anzi....





Vero, magari "amore" e' una cosa diversa per diverse persone, vero..... ma non fosse cosi', non saremmo qui a parlarne no? Anzi, neanche esisterebbe questo forum, non esisterebbero i miei dubbi o di altri, insomma.....


L'amante e' una cosa, secondo me.... e amare e' un'altra! Non saprei definirle, ma son davvero diverse! E.... il "trombare", davvero e' cosi' brutto e blasfemo? Io son una persona diversissima, da quando per la prima volta mi son trovata a tradire. 

Ma sai cosa? Dopo tutte le menate all'inizio, quando non sapevo se scappare, se sparire, se morire......e poi comunque, mi son lasciata andare..... e lui mi voleva sempre: tutti i giorni, tutte le notti.... anche per i 5 minuti..... e io ancora mi sentivo ladra, mi sentivo sporca...... m'ero proposta anche a casa su certi ritmi. Pero', ho solo destato il sospetto che fossi strana, esaurita, che mi succedeva qualcosa. Alla fine sono rientrata nei "nostri" ranghi, nella nostra tranquillita' familiare: poteva solo disturbarlo quel cambiamento, e lo ha fatto e detto chiaro, quindi..... preservo il mio tesoro quello vero: mio marito.

MV.


----------



## VikyMaria (19 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il dilemma è la trasparenza.
> Tu, traditore, esponi pure a me "ufficiale" il tuo concetto di amore, cioè perché tu credi di amarmi.
> 
> "Perché sei al mio fianco", "perché ti ho scelto", "perché mi dai sicurezza"...
> ...




E la meschinita' non la escludo! Sai quante volte mi sento meschina????


Dovevo dirlo subito a mio marito: quella prima volta, che ero uscita di casa con tutt'altro in mente che tradire, ed invece ci son tornata tardi, sentendomi..... violata, sporca, infima, traditrice, merda.......


Ma non l'ho fatto. Grave mia colpa, ma e' come quando da ragazzina avevo una litigata a scuola, o vivevo brutte situazioni (infantili e sceme eh.....), e AVREI VOLUTO, avere il conforto di mia mamma, parlarne a casa, ma invece no, su tante cose rimugini da sola, rimugini su come esporla, rimugini tra te stessa se non puoi trovarti da sola le parole di consiglio giuste: e passa un giorno, o una settimana e poi.... e' tardi, non puoi piu' dirla!
Potevi dirla subito.... mi e' successo questo amore..... e chissa' che accadeva...... ma e' diversissimo dire: SETTIMANA SCORSA, mi e' successo questo, amore..... e tutta 'sta settimana? come la giustifico? Allora ci penso....e la settimana diventa un mese..... e ora son piu' di 10 anni, e..... che gli dico????? Lo distruggo? Lo ammazzo? 

Mai stata beccata, il mio "amante" (vocabolo sbagliatissimo secondo me.....) non c'e' piu': sta a migliaia di km...... torno a fare la brava, a dispetto dei nuovi "istinti" che sento, forse, e dimentico...... 


forse?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Vero, magari "amore" e' una cosa diversa per diverse persone, vero..... ma non fosse cosi', non saremmo qui a parlarne no? Anzi, neanche esisterebbe questo forum, non esisterebbero i miei dubbi o di altri, insomma.....
> 
> 
> L'amante e' una cosa, secondo me.... e amare e' un'altra! Non saprei definirle, ma son davvero diverse! E.... il "trombare", davvero e' cosi' brutto e blasfemo? Io son una persona diversissima, da quando per la prima volta mi son trovata a tradire.
> ...





concordo....mi sento come te


----------



## milli (19 Novembre 2012)

ciao sono maya la ragazza del tread sull'infatuazione per una persona che nn conoscevo fino a ieri... ( l'ho conosciuto) .... ieri sono tornata a casa e riivedendo i miei figli ho capito che avevo fatto una cazzata forse perche nn e andata come credevo o speravo... però nn credo di volere nn bene a loro ....solo che perchè anch io faccio cosi....nel senso xkè cerco sempre stimoli nuovi...? e dico di nn amare lui... quando alla fine nn sono scura di quello che dico... xke?????[/QUOTE]



Perchè sei in confusione. Hai messa troppa carne sul fuoco.

Calma, riprendi fiato e cerca di capire DAVVERO cosa vuoi. Ma con calma tanta calma. 
Sai già che con la fretta non è detto che si scelga la cosa migliore (il tuo matrimonio è stato affrettato no?).
Sei giovane, puoi aspettare.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ciao sono maya la ragazza del tread sull'infatuazione per una persona che nn conoscevo fino a ieri... ( l'ho conosciuto) .... ieri sono tornata a casa e riivedendo i miei figli ho capito che avevo fatto una cazzata forse perche nn e andata come credevo o speravo... però nn credo di volere nn bene a loro ....solo che perchè anch io faccio cosi....nel senso xkè cerco sempre stimoli nuovi...? e dico di nn amare lui... quando alla fine nn sono scura di quello che dico... xke?????




Perchè sei in confusione. Hai messa troppa carne sul fuoco.

Calma, riprendi fiato e cerca di capire DAVVERO cosa vuoi. Ma con calma tanta calma. 
Sai già che con la fretta non è detto che si scelga la cosa migliore (il tuo matrimonio è stato affrettato no?).
Sei giovane, puoi aspettare.[/QUOTE]

Già. Ed il marito?


----------



## milli (19 Novembre 2012)

Si hai ragione ho dimenticato di scrivere che potrebbe, anzi forse dovrebbe visto che pare abbia anche due figli, tentare di costruire o ricostruire il rapporto con il marito.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Si hai ragione ho dimenticato di scrivere che potrebbe, anzi forse dovrebbe visto che pare abbia anche due figli, tentare di costruire o ricostruire il rapporto con il marito.



Gravissima mancanza! 

Al ritorno di Battiato mettiti in fila per la punizione. :mrgreen::rotfl:

Mia Eldorado.... :risata:


----------



## milli (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gravissima mancanza!
> 
> Al ritorno di Battiato mettiti in fila per la punizione. :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Mia Eldorado.... :risata:



Già comincio a perdere colpi 


:bere:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Già comincio a perdere colpi
> 
> 
> :bere:



:cincin:


----------



## Daniele (19 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Vero, magari "amore" e' una cosa diversa per diverse persone, vero..... ma non fosse cosi', non saremmo qui a parlarne no? Anzi, neanche esisterebbe questo forum, non esisterebbero i miei dubbi o di altri, insomma.....
> 
> 
> L'amante e' una cosa, secondo me.... e amare e' un'altra! Non saprei definirle, ma son davvero diverse! E.... il "trombare", davvero e' cosi' brutto e blasfemo? Io son una persona diversissima, da quando per la prima volta mi son trovata a tradire.
> ...


Carissima, ti spiego cosa puoi fare nella vita e cosa non fare. Il sesso è importante? C'è chi ti dirà che è fondamentale, ma non si muore per il non sesso, fondamentale è ben altro e quello che non è fondamentale non è necessario. Io ed una mia cara amica siamo stati distrutti da due tradimenti a testa, adesso lei è una maniaca della corsa (ma visto che adesso per problemi di salute non può più correre sta scoppiando) ed io sono un depresso cronico, lo so io soltanto di esserlo, in quanto conosco le mie reazioni attuali e so che sono diverse, poi le guido con sapienza dove voglio che vengano convogliate.
Tu non stai rpoteggendo tuo marito per nulla, hai solo avuto culo, ma non lo stai proteggendo tradendolo, il fatto che lui non abbia scoperto, non ti pone nella certezza che lui non scoprirà, è come se tu gli avessi passato una malattia che può avere un tempo di incubazione variabile e non sai se scoppierà il virus, quindi gli hai già fatto del male ma lui non lo sa (un poco come le persone che fedeli hanno scoperto di avere l'HIV per il partner traditore, non lo sapevano prima...ma il dopo non lo auguro a nessuno).
Tu hai già danneggiato chi ami, non c'è nulla da dire, c'è solo da pensare, il tuo egoismo per una cosa che non è di vitale importanza vale la vita di chi ami?  Pensaci e dillo e forse capirai. Considera che la mia compagna per stare con me ha dovuto rinunciare di avere un uomo diverso ogni volta che voleva, di avere una vita sessuale libera e di avere una vita sessuale pienamente soddisfacente, perchè io so che lei ha idee più spinte delle mie, ma proprio non ce la faccio ad essere come lei vorrebbe, non sono io, punto. Lei ha deciso di voler stare con me, perchè le do più di quello che è il sesso in sè...pesaci, il sesso vale più di quello che tuo marito ti da come persona?


----------



## VikyMaria (19 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, ti spiego cosa puoi fare nella vita e cosa non fare. Il sesso è importante? C'è chi ti dirà che è fondamentale, ma non si muore per il non sesso, fondamentale è ben altro e quello che non è fondamentale non è necessario. Io ed una mia cara amica siamo stati distrutti da due tradimenti a testa, adesso lei è una maniaca della corsa (ma visto che adesso per problemi di salute non può più correre sta scoppiando) ed io sono un depresso cronico, lo so io soltanto di esserlo, in quanto conosco le mie reazioni attuali e so che sono diverse, poi le guido con sapienza dove voglio che vengano convogliate.
> Tu non stai rpoteggendo tuo marito per nulla, hai solo avuto culo, ma non lo stai proteggendo tradendolo, il fatto che lui non abbia scoperto, non ti pone nella certezza che lui non scoprirà, è come se tu gli avessi passato una malattia che può avere un tempo di incubazione variabile e non sai se scoppierà il virus, quindi gli hai già fatto del male ma lui non lo sa (un poco come le persone che fedeli hanno scoperto di avere l'HIV per il partner traditore, non lo sapevano prima...ma il dopo non lo auguro a nessuno).
> Tu hai già danneggiato chi ami, non c'è nulla da dire, c'è solo da pensare, il tuo egoismo per una cosa che non è di vitale importanza vale la vita di chi ami?  Pensaci e dillo e forse capirai. Considera che la mia compagna per stare con me ha dovuto rinunciare di avere un uomo diverso ogni volta che voleva, di avere una vita sessuale libera e di avere una vita sessuale pienamente soddisfacente, perchè io so che lei ha idee più spinte delle mie, ma proprio non ce la faccio ad essere come lei vorrebbe, non sono io, punto. Lei ha deciso di voler stare con me, perchè le do più di quello che è il sesso in sè...pesaci, il sesso vale più di quello che tuo marito ti da come persona?



NO!!!!!!!!, categorico. Una delle mie poche e sbandate certezze!


----------



## VikyMaria (19 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ciao sono maya la ragazza del tread sull'infatuazione per una persona che nn conoscevo fino a ieri... ( l'ho conosciuto) .... ieri sono tornata a casa e riivedendo i miei figli ho capito che avevo fatto una cazzata forse perche nn e andata come credevo o speravo... però nn credo di volere nn bene a loro ....solo che perchè anch io faccio cosi....nel senso xkè cerco sempre stimoli nuovi...? e dico di nn amare lui... quando alla fine nn sono scura di quello che dico... xke?????




Perchè sei in confusione. Hai messa troppa carne sul fuoco.

Calma, riprendi fiato e cerca di capire DAVVERO cosa vuoi. Ma con calma tanta calma. 
Sai già che con la fretta non è detto che si scelga la cosa migliore (il tuo matrimonio è stato affrettato no?).
Sei giovane, puoi aspettare.[/QUOTE]


Concordo esattamente con Ultimo, Maya.... sei in confusione! Ci son stata anche io, e in buona parte ancora lo sono.

Perche' hai messo troppa carne sul fuoco? No, io credo di no...... io credo che te gia' hai cercato affetto, complicita' e.... trasgressione se vogliamo, ma che io preferisco chiamare complicita', con altri. E poi..... una volta e' stata bellissima! e poi anche un'altra..... e si finisce col rincorrere e desiderare ancora, e ancora, quelle emozioni.....

Pero' poi sempre piu' spesso, capita che quella emozione non si trova piu': si matura, si vivono anche le avventure, con magiore consapevolezza, e finalmente, gli si da il peso che meritano..... vero? Dimmi se sbaglio.

E alla fine, l'amore per il la famiglia, QUELLO, quando e' vero, resta! Ma come anche sotto sotto resta la voglia di..... riprovare! E questo e' forse, il dilemma.....

Forse rispondendo a te ho analizzato me stessa? Non ne son sicura, sia chiaro..... credo fortemente in quel che ho scritto: ma sai, il dubbio.... o meglio: il BENEFICIO del dubbio, piace sempre accordarcelo! 

Un abbraccio, MV.


----------



## Bianca (20 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, ti spiego cosa puoi fare nella vita e cosa non fare. Il sesso è importante? C'è chi ti dirà che è fondamentale, ma non si muore per il non sesso, fondamentale è ben altro e quello che non è fondamentale non è necessario. Io ed una mia cara amica siamo stati distrutti da due tradimenti a testa, adesso lei è una maniaca della corsa (ma visto che adesso per problemi di salute non può più correre sta scoppiando) ed io sono un depresso cronico, lo so io soltanto di esserlo, in quanto conosco le mie reazioni attuali e so che sono diverse, poi le guido con sapienza dove voglio che vengano convogliate.
> Tu non stai rpoteggendo tuo marito per nulla, hai solo avuto culo, ma non lo stai proteggendo tradendolo, il fatto che lui non abbia scoperto, non ti pone nella certezza che lui non scoprirà, è come se tu gli avessi passato una malattia che può avere un tempo di incubazione variabile e non sai se scoppierà il virus, quindi gli hai già fatto del male ma lui non lo sa (un poco come le persone che fedeli hanno scoperto di avere l'HIV per il partner traditore, non lo sapevano prima...ma il dopo non lo auguro a nessuno).
> Tu hai già danneggiato chi ami, non c'è nulla da dire, c'è solo da pensare, il tuo egoismo per una cosa che non è di vitale importanza vale la vita di chi ami?  Pensaci e dillo e forse capirai. Considera che la mia compagna per stare con me ha dovuto rinunciare di avere un uomo diverso ogni volta che voleva, di avere una vita sessuale libera e di avere una vita sessuale pienamente soddisfacente, perchè io so che lei ha idee più spinte delle mie, ma proprio non ce la faccio ad essere come lei vorrebbe, non sono io, punto. Lei ha deciso di voler stare con me, perchè le do più di quello che è il sesso in sè...pesaci, il sesso vale più di quello che tuo marito ti da come persona?



Le persone come te sono pericolose e non dovrebbero legarsi ad altri finche' non trovano un equilibrio con se stessi. Al primo errore il compagno diventa il capro espiatorio di tutta l'infelicita' dell'altro. Questo fa paura molto più di un tradimento.
Chi e' equilibrato si sa rialzare e continua a vivere. Chi non sa avere legami equilibrati dovrebbe rimanere solo.


----------



## Valeniente (20 Novembre 2012)

*ti adoro*



Ultimo ha detto:


> A parere mio il problema non sta sul è possibile..... sta nel conoscere noi stessi e dare a noi stessi quello che desideriamo.
> 
> Se a te come a me, o  qualsiasi altra persona la fedeltà  ci sta stretta, è tutto ok, qual'è il problema? Il problema sta sai dove? nel sapere quello che si vuole e farlo alla luce del sole, quindi faccio presente a chi mi sta accanto che se capita posso anche "prendermi degli svaghi."
> Ma a questo punto gli svaghi si possono prendere soltanto con dei single, in pratica si deve selezionare. Nel momento in cui gli svaghi li prendi con un'altra persona sposata, questa ha dietro chi lo ama e chi per colpa tua potrebbe essere ferito.
> ...



Infatti, basta essere chiari e trasparenti. Invece mentono, rinnegano, fingono persino di disprezzare, quando scoperti, la persona che si sono spupazzati nel letto, arrivano a darle della pazza, logorroica, impossibile da tenere a freno, di tutto di più, fino a passare per vittime, ho persino chiesto a mio marito se Lei lo prendeva per i capelli e lo trascinava nei motel, visto che ho trovato le prove anche di questo. La cosa peg


----------



## Valeniente (20 Novembre 2012)

*si è interrotto ed è partito.........*

La cosa peggiore, oltre al tradimento, già grave una sola volta, è che se dipendesse solo da loro, proseguirebbe in eterno, visto che io lo sono venuta a sapere dopo sei anni e da Lei, che evidentemente sperava o si era illusa, di poterci almeno convivere.


----------



## Danielona (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quoto




Straquoto.


----------



## Valeniente (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte i figli è molto più probabile non amare nessuno o alla peggio (ma peggio
> peggio) l'amante. Il coniuge proprio no.


Temo tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Valeniente (20 Novembre 2012)

*altro che se condiziona l'altro un tradimento*



tesla ha detto:


> forse non avete ancora capito, voi traditori, che non dovete essere monogami per forza.
> potere avere in harem, un porcaio di amanti.
> ma statevene SOLI.
> non legate qualcuno a voi per mentirgli e dirstruggergli la vita.
> ...


Concordo, che si sposano a fare, mio marito compreso, se non sentono l'importanza di un vero legame famigliare?

A chi chiedeva il perchè un tradimento condiziona la vita dell'altro, altrochè se la condiziona, ovvio, le cose lo scopri dopo, ma certi atteggiamenti superficiali, certe assenze, certe pecche anche nei rapporti diradati, che magari attribuisci a stanchezza, a problemi diversi, all'età, poi scopri che erano dovuti solo alla sua doppia vita.

Ne ho avuto una prova evidente dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mio marito, sono scomparsi tutti i sintomi che io attribuivo all'età, evidentemente era dura portare avanti, a 60 anni, rapporti sessuali con una giovane e me contemporaneamente.


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Perchè sei in confusione. Hai messa troppa carne sul fuoco.
> 
> Calma, riprendi fiato e cerca di capire DAVVERO cosa vuoi. Ma con calma tanta calma.
> Sai già che con la fretta non è detto che si scelga la cosa migliore (il tuo matrimonio è stato affrettato no?).
> Sei giovane, puoi aspettare.



Concordo esattamente con Ultimo, Maya.... sei in confusione! Ci son stata anche io, e in buona parte ancora lo sono.

Perche' hai messo troppa carne sul fuoco? No, io credo di no...... io credo che te gia' hai cercato affetto, complicita' e.... trasgressione se vogliamo, ma che io preferisco chiamare complicita', con altri. E poi..... una volta e' stata bellissima! e poi anche un'altra..... e si finisce col rincorrere e desiderare ancora, e ancora, quelle emozioni.....

Pero' poi sempre piu' spesso, capita che quella emozione non si trova piu': si matura, si vivono anche le avventure, con magiore consapevolezza, e finalmente, gli si da il peso che meritano..... vero? Dimmi se sbaglio.

E alla fine, l'amore per il la famiglia, QUELLO, quando e' vero, resta! Ma come anche sotto sotto resta la voglia di..... riprovare! E questo e' forse, il dilemma.....

Forse rispondendo a te ho analizzato me stessa? Non ne son sicura, sia chiaro..... credo fortemente in quel che ho scritto: ma sai, il dubbio.... o meglio: il BENEFICIO del dubbio, piace sempre accordarcelo! 

Un abbraccio, MV.[/QUOTE]




ciao bella...si avrò messo carne al fuoco...forse troppa.... ma anche vero quello che dici te...ovvero che finora ho cercato amore affetto complicità..quel qualcosa che con lui(marito) nn riesco ad avere forse mai avuta... si è vero si vivono avventure ma ogni volta che le vivo senza cuore mi sento solo una donna come quelle di strada...viverle se ami e desideri una persona e diverso... nn e uguale... secondo me!!!


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> preservo il mio tesoro quello vero: mio marito.


mi sono persa la parte in cui spieghi "come preservi il tuo tesoro" quando scoprirà i tradimenti.


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> mi sono persa la parte in cui spieghi "come preservi il tuo tesoro" quando scoprirà i tradimenti.


Me lo chiedo anche io, anche perchè di traditori pronti a pagare per quello che hanno fatto ne ho conosciuti davvero pochi, forse perchè non sono disposti a pagare così tanto per quello che reputano così poco, in fondo non tolgono nulla al partner, solo la dignità, ma diciamocelo, perchè rispettare chi vive con noi, non chiamiamolo più marito o moglie o compagno o compagna, chiamiamolo cornutazzo di merda, magari suona meglio.


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> chiamiamolo cornutazzo di merda, magari suona meglio.


come sei grezzo dani, "tesoro cornutazzo di merda" almeno.


----------



## VikyMaria (21 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> mi sono persa la parte in cui spieghi "come preservi il tuo tesoro" quando scoprirà i tradimenti.




Porca l'oca: scusa se cito solo te Tesla, per esprimere questo concetto -perche' non sei l'unica qui fatalista, a dire che tutto saltera' ineluttabilmente a galla-.


Gratterei le palle ora a mio marito che dorme, non avendone di mie, leggendo questi messaggi!!!!!! Ma perche', PER FORZA, dovro' essere scoperta? Perche', se davvero decidessi di essere anche vecchietta per fare la "ragazzina" , e decidessi di chiudere la parentesi vissuta..... PERCHE' e' cosi' scontato che un domani saro' di fronte a mio marito incazzato che sapra' tutto????? 

Ma allora, per tanto cosi'.........



Pero' vi faccio un ragionamento: i miei genitori, han festeggiato i 40 assieme: litigano e si sopportano, ma weh.... 40 anni!!!!!! Ma vedere, come stan sempre assieme, si cercano, si completano...... Quelli di mio marito: mio suocero e' morto 2 anni fa, ma la moglie ancora a sentire il nome Roberto, che venga fuori in qualsiasi salsa, e' rigata di lacrime...... beh, non e' amore?


Abbiam 4 persone che si amano, e statisticamente: almeno una delle quattro, con ottime probabilita' avra' avuto un flirt, una sbandata, un periodo di crisi. Quello che volete: un pensiero, o mille pensieri; un atto, o dieci o cento. E questo vale per i miei, che mai potrei immaginare; per quelli di mio marito, coppia esemplare per tutti, manco a pensarlo! E per i 4 genitori di ogni coppia! Ma tutte son scoppiate? Tutti gli altarini son venuti a galla? Tutti i nodi al pettine, sempre? O magari, VOI ci sperate, o ci credete? 



Insomma..... non esiste solo il contrappasso di Dante: ma anche l'indulgenza non solo divina, ma anche umana!


E' tardi, son stanca, e stasera non dormo: magari son anche io scorbutica, chiedo scusa...... pero' davvero...... che menagrami!!!!! 

MV.


----------



## Daniele (21 Novembre 2012)

Quando hai tradito, devi porre come possibilità di essere scoperta, anche se mai succedesse tu hai fatto quella azione e c'è qualche prova sicura che esiste a riguardo. Pensa, se tuo marito venisse a saperlo, sai che finirebbe il tuo matrimonio o finirebbe lui come lo conosci te? Conosco ben poche persone che ne escono senza tremendi danni o alla coppia o alla persona.


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2012)

è matematico che qualcosa prima o poi venga a galla, non si può essere sempre presenti e attenti al 100%.
un errore statisticamente lo si commette: uno sguardo, un'esitazione, un sms, uno scontrino.
metti in preventivo la scoperta, la distruzione, il deserto arido di tutto quello che conosci attualmente.
metti in preventivo lo sguardo annichilito di chi ti ha amata, ha creduto in te e di chi ti ha affidato speranze e futuro.

 dopo aver immaginato questi scenari, con buona approssimazione, ti avvicinerai ad un 20% di quello che succederà realmente. 
e tutto ciò per 4 cazzi, fra parentesi.


----------



## Daniele (21 Novembre 2012)

Metti in conto anche un tentativo di suicidio...io ne ho provati 3, ma sai, quando il mondo ti cade addosso e tutto il esto è comunque uno schifo, la morte diventa una possibilità, ma questo i bravi traditori non lo vogliono comprendere, i traditori sono responsabili delle azioni e reazioni di chi è stato tradito.


----------



## sheldon13 (21 Novembre 2012)

*non sarai mai*

scoperta,quindi non toccargli le palle,....è abbastanza difficile esserlo a posteriori.
non condivido invece quando scrivi "con ottime probabilita' avra' avuto un flirt, una sbandata, un periodo di crisi",scusami ma non mi sembra applicabile al tuo caso,anche se è vero che diversi anni sono comunque un "periodo".
Mi spiego,quando un rapporto si sviluppa per molto tempo (anni) io non lo definisco un flirt,una sbandata,poi,per carita',contenta tu,contenta tutti.Sicuramente tuo marito ha delle colpe,perchè in un rapporto il sesso ha una grossa componente,ma al contempo mi sembra che tu,con questa giustificazione,non ti sia fatta mancare nulla,proprio nulla, anche dopo la partenza del tuo amore turco.
Poi tu hai un concetto di amore molto personale,probabilmente non condiviso dalla maggior parte delle persone,probabilmente neanche da tuo marito,perchè avresti voglia a dire che l'hai sempre amato,che è sempre stato nei tuoi primi pensieri,che la famiglia è per te la cosa piu' importante,che con l'altro/gli altri era solo sesso..... se venisse a sapere,ma non succedera',cosa è successo durante le sue trasferte non credo la penserebbe come te.
Comunque,mi sbagliero',ma tu stessa non credi poi piu' di tanto a quello che scrivi,non lo scriveresti in maniera cosi' reiterata,quasi come per autoconvincerti,sicuramente penso che tu sia legata molto a tuo marito,ho scritto legata non innamorata.
Personalmente una sbandata,un flirt della mia partner,con molta sofferenza potrei accettarlo,quello che hai fatto tu non credo proprio.
Ora,indietro non si torna,quindi è inutile parlare piu' di tanto del passato,vorrei farti pero' una domanda:"se tuo marito ricominciasse con le trasferte torneresti a ballare latinoamericano?"


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Metti in conto anche un tentativo di suicidio...io ne ho provati 3, ma sai, quando il mondo ti cade addosso e tutto il esto è comunque uno schifo, la morte diventa una possibilità, ma questo i bravi traditori non lo vogliono comprendere, i traditori sono responsabili delle azioni e reazioni di chi è stato tradito.


I soliti ragionamenti alla Hitler.
Infatti la macchina della propaganda nazista 
fu bravissima a convincere l'opinione stupida collettiva ( in quanto gli intelligenti erano tutti emigrati),
che la colpa delle condizioni in cui versava la Germania era da ricercarsi nei giudei.

Da cui appunto...quel che accadde no?

Se le cose fossero andate diversamente il povero Hitler non si sarebbe visto costretto ad agire con una certa forza no?

Mi spiace: ognuno di noi è responsabile in prima persona delle azioni e delle reazioni.

Non è sai che se commetto un furto e dico...ah è colpa del governo ladro che mi vedo costretto a rubare...che mi facciano uno sconto sulla pena eh?

Tu hai sempre bisogno di incolpare qualcuno o qualcosa delle tue disgrazie piuttosto che tirar fora le balle e affrontarle una volta per tutte no?

Resti nei tuoi brodi, perchè T I F A C O M O D O....


----------



## VikyMaria (21 Novembre 2012)

sheldon13 ha detto:


> scoperta,quindi non toccargli le palle,....è abbastanza difficile esserlo a posteriori.
> non condivido invece quando scrivi "con ottime probabilita' avra' avuto un flirt, una sbandata, un periodo di crisi",scusami ma non mi sembra applicabile al tuo caso,anche se è vero che diversi anni sono comunque un "periodo".
> Mi spiego,quando un rapporto si sviluppa per molto tempo (anni) io non lo definisco un flirt,una sbandata,poi,per carita',contenta tu,contenta tutti.Sicuramente tuo marito ha delle colpe,perchè in un rapporto il sesso ha una grossa componente,ma al contempo mi sembra che tu,con questa giustificazione,non ti sia fatta mancare nulla,proprio nulla, anche dopo la partenza del tuo amore turco.
> Poi tu hai un concetto di amore molto personale,probabilmente non condiviso dalla maggior parte delle persone,probabilmente neanche da tuo marito,perchè avresti voglia a dire che l'hai sempre amato,che è sempre stato nei tuoi primi pensieri,che la famiglia è per te la cosa piu' importante,che con l'altro/gli altri era solo sesso..... se venisse a sapere,ma non succedera',cosa è successo durante le sue trasferte non credo la penserebbe come te.
> ...



L'ultima e' una domandona! la rispostona e'..... boh?????

Alcune cose mi mancano. Altre invece, le ho ritrovate proprio ora, che mio marito e' molto piu' a casa,  e mi rendon felice.....

Diciamo che spesso ho una enorme nostalgia di trasformarmi, truccarmi, studiarmi acconciatura trucco e vestiti, per fare una serata tutta in "ghingheri", e cavolo..... crogiolarmi quando suscito interesse o desiderio! MA: e lo dico abbastanza convinta, non mi manca il sesso extra..... certamente vorrei "cambiare menù" un po' a casa, perche' tante cose con mio marito non esistono: tentai, e propiro qui dal forum ho capito che avevo imboccata una strada sbagliata, ed ora son determinata a ritentare come suggeritomi: sto studiando il come e il quando..... come te scrivi, si: ho fatto anni con la stessa persona..... ma son stati quegli anni, e quella persona alla fine, che mi han cambiata al punto da voler provare anche flirt e approcci! A 18 o 19 anni, quando dovevo preparare la tesina di diploma, andavo a Milano in una biblioteca: treno, poi metro e tram. E un pomeriggio, qualcuno mi ha palpata nel metro'! Che cazzata, eh? Non son son riuscita a capire chi era..... ma me la son portata per anni quella cosa: mi aveva infastidita, violata, giuro! mi son sentita MALE, per una palpata di culo!!!!!! Era un affronto, era barbaro, era volgare e umiliante, mi incazzavo o piangevo, a pensarci. Mai messi neanche jeans attillati per anni, ma neanche vagamente aderenti, niente! Col senno di poi, ti dico: mi vestivo a sacco di patate, per l'imbarazzo di quel pomeriggio!!!

 Oggi invece.... ma me la prenderei volentieri!!!!!  E che eh? Un complimento, alla fine, un approccio, mi e' successa in coda in discoteca: mi son voltata a vedere chi fosse, ma a differenza di anni prima, con l'espressione incurisita, non feroce, almeno credo.... perche' questa volta l'ho beccato subito il "colpevole", e tutto s'e' risolto con un "fa'lbravo.....".... tra l'altro un "ragazzino"..... morta li', un sorriso sull'evento, eh dai.... anche un po' di autostima!

Tornerei a ballare latino? eh...... diciamo cosi': per uscire, ballare, e divertirmi, SI. per il "dopo serata", per avventure sessuali, NO, Non dico che m'han stancata, ma non ne sento affatto bisogno, le vedrei piu' come un peso oggi, un imprescindibile allegato, avolere rivivere serate cosi'.... e quindi, son abbastanza certa: rinuncio a tutto, o torniam come prima, e la decisione, e' che ne parlo qui..... 

Mi e' piaciuta la tua risposta, poi io divento sempre logorroica ma.... grazie!  MV.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> L'ultima e' una domandona! la rispostona e'..... boh?????
> 
> Alcune cose mi mancano. Altre invece, le ho ritrovate proprio ora, che mio marito e' molto piu' a casa,  e mi rendon felice.....
> 
> ...


Beh come dire magari un culetto ti attre...perchè ha una bella forma...
Poi lo palpi e senti che è tutto flaccido...
E ti crolla il mondo in testa eh?
Voglio dire..

Ma nessuno palpa un culo brutto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo anche io, anche perchè di traditori pronti a pagare per quello che hanno fatto ne ho conosciuti davvero pochi, forse perchè non sono disposti a pagare così tanto per quello che reputano così poco, in fondo non tolgono nulla al partner, solo la dignità, ma diciamocelo, perchè rispettare chi vive con noi, non chiamiamolo più marito o moglie o compagno o compagna, chiamiamolo cornutazzo di merda, magari suona meglio.


Ma non è così Daniele...
Il traditore sa che poi il tradito pretende sempre di più come risarcimento se inizia a pagare no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Come ragioni tu con la tua ragazza no?
Se le concedi qualcosa poi pretende no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa invece a quel marito incazzato che dice alla moglie...

Mi hai fatto becco.

E lei risponde...
Si vede che te lo meritavi.


----------



## VikyMaria (21 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire magari un culetto ti attre...perchè ha una bella forma...
> Poi lo palpi e senti che è tutto flaccido...
> E ti crolla il mondo in testa eh?
> Voglio dire..
> ...





Mah, che ne sai: di me vedi solo un occhio...... MA COMUNQUE, non era quello il fulcro!!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mah, che ne sai: di me vedi solo un occhio...... MA COMUNQUE, non era quello il fulcro!!!!! :incazzato:


Si si ho capito...
Non conosco il tuo culetto...
Non posso giudicare...

Ma sai appena sposati mia moglie andò via con le amiche, aveva un vestitino grigio cortissimo.
E sandali bianchi con il tacco.

Sai di quei vestitini che se cammini in fretta...

Bon...
Torna a casa sconvolta che uno le ha palpato il culo.

Io sentenzio: Ma solo a te?
Lei si!

E io....
Uauuuuuuuuuu...visto? Hai il culo meglio delle tue amiche ed è stato prescelto.
Nessun palpa un culo bruto no?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa invece a quel marito incazzato che dice alla moglie...
> 
> Mi hai fatto becco.
> 
> ...


:carneval:  Mitico Conte  :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> :carneval:  Mitico Conte  :sonar:


Vedi Eretteo...
Gli altri han passato la vita a leggere su come sedurre 25 donne al mese...

Io invece mi sono formato su testi che s'intitolano così:
" Come farsi mantenere dal marito e farla franca con l'amante "
" Come rispondere sempre si o va bene alla moglie"
" Come sposarsi e mettere al riparo la carta di credito dalla moglie "
" Come comportarsi con il bancomat della moglie "
" Come avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca!":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Vero, magari "amore" e' una cosa diversa per diverse persone, vero..... ma non fosse cosi', non saremmo qui a parlarne no? Anzi, neanche esisterebbe questo forum, non esisterebbero i miei dubbi o di altri, insomma.....
> 
> 
> L'amante e' una cosa, secondo me.... e amare e' un'altra! Non saprei definirle, ma son davvero diverse! E.... il "trombare", davvero e' cosi' brutto e blasfemo? Io son una persona diversissima, da quando per la prima volta mi son trovata a tradire.
> ...


Certo, ognuno è libero di vivere la vita come meglio crede ed avere le sue convizioni sull'amore e gli atri misteri che ci circondano.

Io nel mio piccolo continuo a ritenere non compatibili le parole "amore" e "amante", c'è una dissonanza alla base. Secondo me si dovrebbe semplicemente essere onesti con se stessi e riconoscere che forse non si  è più innamorati, ma si vuole continuare a credere di esserlo. Non muore mica nessuno, al più si prende per il culo la gente, ma non è reato. E' il naturale decorso delle cose, può essere una conseguenza della quotidianità, mica è colpa di qualcuno per forza. 

Io ho smesso di dire ti amo da parecchio tempo (e nessuno mi ha chiesto di dirglielo) e mi sento una persona più leggera e libera.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, ognuno è libero di vivere la vita come meglio crede ed avere le sue convizioni sull'amore e gli atri misteri che ci circondano.
> 
> Io nel mio piccolo continuo a ritenere non compatibili le parole "amore" e "amante", c'è una dissonanza alla base. Secondo me si dovrebbe semplicemente essere onesti con se stessi e riconoscere che forse non si  è più innamorati, ma si vuole continuare a credere di esserlo. Non muore mica nessuno, al più si prende per il culo la gente, ma non è reato. E' il naturale decorso delle cose, può essere una conseguenza della quotidianità, mica è colpa di qualcuno per forza.
> 
> Io ho smesso di dire ti amo da parecchio tempo (e nessuno mi ha chiesto di dirglielo) e mi sento una persona più leggera e libera.


Ma forse l'incompatibilità è solo per l'amore coniugale no?
Da cui si lui le ama tutte
Ma
ha sposato me.:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Eretteo...
> Gli altri han passato la vita a leggere su come sedurre 25 donne al mese...
> 
> Io invece mi sono formato su testi che s'intitolano così:
> ...


peccato che su sti testi nun sei ito piu' in la' dell'indice dei capitoli o delle quarte de copertina...

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I soliti ragionamenti alla Hitler.
> Infatti la macchina della propaganda nazista
> fu bravissima a convincere l'opinione stupida collettiva ( in quanto gli intelligenti erano tutti emigrati),
> che la colpa delle condizioni in cui versava la Germania era da ricercarsi nei giudei.
> ...


  Quindi gli stupratori non sono responsabili dei futuri tentativi di sucidio delle stuprate? No, perchè vuol dire che noi non siamo responsabili delle conseguenze delle nostre azioni, è da pazzi pensare che le conseguenze delle nostre azioni siano cazzi altrui.
Scusa conte, vorrebbe dire che se tampono una macchina e ripago solo i danni dell'auto e non quelli alla persona se ci sono stati, ha del malato come sistema.

Se tu pensi che sia malato pensare di essere responsabili delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni, vuol dire che sei di base un irresponsabile di prima categoria e che se lo sei non puoi capire cosa significhi responsabilità, questo ti rende pericoloso come non mai, una persona ragionevolmente pericolosa.


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si ho capito...
> Non conosco il tuo culetto...
> Non posso giudicare...
> 
> ...



bellissima. :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi gli stupratori non sono responsabili dei futuri tentativi di sucidio delle stuprate? No, perchè vuol dire che noi non siamo responsabili delle conseguenze delle nostre azioni, è da pazzi pensare che le conseguenze delle nostre azioni siano cazzi altrui.
> Scusa conte, vorrebbe dire che se tampono una macchina e ripago solo i danni dell'auto e non quelli alla persona se ci sono stati, ha del malato come sistema.
> 
> Se tu pensi che sia malato pensare di essere responsabili delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni, vuol dire che sei di base un irresponsabile di prima categoria e che se lo sei non puoi capire cosa significhi responsabilità, questo ti rende pericoloso come non mai, una persona ragionevolmente pericolosa.


Pericolosissimo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ogni stuprata reagisce a suo modo al danno subito.


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pericolosissimo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ogni stuprata reagisce a suo modo al danno subito.


E quel modo in cui reagisce è chiaramente responsabilità del danneggiatore, bisogna sempre considerare che non siamo macchine.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E quel modo in cui reagisce è chiaramente responsabilità del danneggiatore, bisogna sempre considerare che non siamo macchine.


Siamo persone
Viviamo sotto uno stato di diritto.
Ci piaccia o meno.

L'entità del danno e la pena da pagare

Lo decide un processo e un codice penale e civile.

Non la vittima lesa.


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siamo persone Viviamo sotto uno stato di diritto. Ci piaccia o meno.  L'entità del danno e la pena da pagare  Lo decide un processo e un codice penale e civile.  Non la vittima lesa.


  Tu sai osa significa stato di diritto? Nulla carissimo, nulla, viviamo in uno stato? Cosa vuol dire? Nulla, viviamo sulla terra se vuoi ssaperlo, viviamo liberi di accettare o no le regole della società in cui viviamo, è conveniente accettarle, ma è anche moralmente valido accettare di andare contro.  Non parlo di pene, parlo di responsabilità sulla persona, cosa che in questo stato di trote non viene considerato (il danno esistenziale da noi non esiste), mentre io conosco alla grande il danno esistenziale cosa significa. Mettiamo che domani avessero le prove per incriminare l'assassino di mio padre, adesso l'ergastolo non mi andrebbe bene, ma questo stato considera solo questo, io voglio mio padre e non posso averlo, ho evidentemente un danno esistenziale.  Con Serena io sapevo di non poter reggere ancora la mancanza di fiducia che si innesca in un tradimento, le avevo chiesto gentilmente e spiegato il motivo di lasciarmi prima se avesse sentito di provare attrazione per un'altro. Non mi ha ascoltato, ma poi quando è morto suo nonno il suo dolore è stato troppo forte e non ha pensato di farsela passsare da sola, no servivo io. Però quando io evidentmente non riuscivo a farmi passare il dolore da solo, neppure ha pensato un secondo di dire "o mamma, che cosa ho fatto?", no tanto la responsabilità di quello che ha fatto era mia, no Conte? La responsabilità di quello che lei ha fatto è mia, quindi se però avessi preso il mio dolore e riversato su di lei e le avessi spaccato la mandibola, io mi sarei salvato da una denuncia dicendo che le responsabilità delle mie azioni non sono mie? Dai Conte, se ti fa meglio pensare per la vita che hai fatto di essere solo una adorabile canaglia e di non aver mai fatto del male a nessuno, va bene illuditi, ma ti prego rispetta chi ha dovuto vivere l'altra parte.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu sai osa significa stato di diritto? Nulla carissimo, nulla, viviamo in uno stato? Cosa vuol dire? Nulla, viviamo sulla terra se vuoi ssaperlo, viviamo liberi di accettare o no le regole della società in cui viviamo, è conveniente accettarle, ma è anche moralmente valido accettare di andare contro.  Non parlo di pene, parlo di responsabilità sulla persona, cosa che in questo stato di trote non viene considerato (il danno esistenziale da noi non esiste), mentre io conosco alla grande il danno esistenziale cosa significa. Mettiamo che domani avessero le prove per incriminare l'assassino di mio padre, adesso l'ergastolo non mi andrebbe bene, ma questo stato considera solo questo, io voglio mio padre e non posso averlo, ho evidentemente un danno esistenziale.  Con Serena io sapevo di non poter reggere ancora la mancanza di fiducia che si innesca in un tradimento, le avevo chiesto gentilmente e spiegato il motivo di lasciarmi prima se avesse sentito di provare attrazione per un'altro. Non mi ha ascoltato, ma poi quando è morto suo nonno il suo dolore è stato troppo forte e non ha pensato di farsela passsare da sola, no servivo io. Però quando io evidentmente non riuscivo a farmi passare il dolore da solo, neppure ha pensato un secondo di dire "o mamma, che cosa ho fatto?", no tanto la responsabilità di quello che ha fatto era mia, no Conte? La responsabilità di quello che lei ha fatto è mia, quindi se però avessi preso il mio dolore e riversato su di lei e le avessi spaccato la mandibola, io mi sarei salvato da una denuncia dicendo che le responsabilità delle mie azioni non sono mie? Dai Conte, se ti fa meglio pensare per la vita che hai fatto di essere solo una adorabile canaglia e di non aver mai fatto del male a nessuno, va bene illuditi, ma ti prego rispetta chi ha dovuto vivere l'altra parte.


Sai ho 45 anni.
Fin'ora nessuno è venuto a batter cassa per il dolore o il danno che gli ho arrecato.
Molti per il bene che ho fatto loro.
Da cui la mia tranquilla serenità.

Tutti noi vorremmo un mondo che pensa con la nostra testa.
E un mondo che vada secondo i nostri gusti.

Purtroppo, o per fortuna, non è così.

E più lasci spazio di manovra e aria intorno a te...

meno ti cacci nei guai...

Sai già come la penso.
Serena ti ha tradito per liberarsi di te.
E ha usato un sistema discutibile, ma efficace.

Tu l'amavi.
Lei no.

Tutto lì.


----------



## VikyMaria (23 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu sai osa significa stato di diritto? Nulla carissimo, nulla, viviamo in uno stato? Cosa vuol dire? Nulla, viviamo sulla terra se vuoi ssaperlo, viviamo liberi di accettare o no le regole della società in cui viviamo, è conveniente accettarle, ma è anche moralmente valido accettare di andare contro.  Non parlo di pene, parlo di responsabilità sulla persona, cosa che in questo stato di trote non viene considerato (il danno esistenziale da noi non esiste), mentre io conosco alla grande il danno esistenziale cosa significa. Mettiamo che domani avessero le prove per incriminare l'assassino di mio padre, adesso l'ergastolo non mi andrebbe bene, ma questo stato considera solo questo, io voglio mio padre e non posso averlo, ho evidentemente un danno esistenziale.  Con Serena io sapevo di non poter reggere ancora la mancanza di fiducia che si innesca in un tradimento, le avevo chiesto gentilmente e spiegato il motivo di lasciarmi prima se avesse sentito di provare attrazione per un'altro. Non mi ha ascoltato, ma poi quando è morto suo nonno il suo dolore è stato troppo forte e non ha pensato di farsela passsare da sola, no servivo io. Però quando io evidentmente non riuscivo a farmi passare il dolore da solo, neppure ha pensato un secondo di dire "o mamma, che cosa ho fatto?", no tanto la responsabilità di quello che ha fatto era mia, no Conte? La responsabilità di quello che lei ha fatto è mia, quindi se però avessi preso il mio dolore e riversato su di lei e le avessi spaccato la mandibola, io mi sarei salvato da una denuncia dicendo che le responsabilità delle mie azioni non sono mie? Dai Conte, se ti fa meglio pensare per la vita che hai fatto di essere solo una adorabile canaglia e di non aver mai fatto del male a nessuno, va bene illuditi, ma ti prego rispetta chi ha dovuto vivere l'altra parte.




Daniele, io voglio risponderti, ma e' un'argomento spinosissimo..... e siccome, ormai so di essere tante volte "poco capace" ad esprimere quello che penso giusto, perche' poi viene in altra maniera interpretato..... e ripeto: per colpa mia!!!!! Non son capace di estrema sintesi, ed ancor meno di essere diretta, sopratutto nello scritto, e cosi' poi, mi accorgo a posteriori-quando me lo si fa notare- che mi son espressa male. 
E questo e' uno dei casi in cui gia' so, che non son sicura di essere capace di spiegare cio' che realmente voglio dire, senza ferire..... 
Daniele, credimi: io non voglio ferirti, se accadesse ti prego: chiedimi lumi o spiegazioni, oppure non leggermi..... mi son gia' presa le mie parole qui sul forum, per miei interventi espressi male. Anche se poi nella mia testa i concetti eran gli stessi di altri utento molto piu' abili nell'esprimersi......






Tu scrivi che lo "stato di diritto" e' un illusione o un cliche' , che lo stato di diritto e' inadeguato, in quanto non contempla in realta', la reazione del singolo, gli effetti sulla sua psiche, morale o sentimenti. Ma mi viene in mente un episodio..... marito e moglie, litigiosi, rumorosi, sbandati se vogliamo: creavano continui fastidi al vicinato, ricevevan lamentele, segnalazioni alla polizia quando facevan troppo baccavano, e poi insultavano e minacciavano chi li redarguiva.... insomma: i peggiori vicini che ognuno possa mai desiderare, no? Finche' una coppia di loro vicini, e' entrata in casa loro, ed han fatto una mattanza...... ricordi Olindo e Rosa? Ecco..... che ne sapevano, dei danni che stavano creando nella mente dei due? L'avessero saputo sai..... magari litigavan a bassa voce? Magari anzi, li avrebbero invitati anche a cena, o portato cioccolatini...... Invece varda'npo'! Ai due anziani coniugi, con litigate, portandoli a notti insonni, ad esasperazione, han provocato una reazione assassina, che mai avevan avuto prima, e che magari mai avrebbero avuto forse!!!

E cosa facciamo, li risarciamo? Olindo e Rosa intendo...... riconosciam loro il diritto di sclerare come cazzo vogliono? Oppure -come coscienza civile, in uno stato di diritto-, li accusiamo di avere avuto una reazione eccessiva ed incongrua?

Come tu spesso mi dici, io corro si il rischio di essere "sgamata", da mio marito..... mi aspetterei tutta la sua ira, anche disperazione....si.....per anni buttati....e me ne duolgo solo a pensarci..... mi aspetterei anche 4 sberle, magari otto: davvero.... mica andrei a denunciarlo.... lo so, e me le meriterei pure, e so che le prenderei, lo conosco...... mi aspetterei ovviamente anche cause, sopratutto per l'affido di nostra figlia, di essere sputtanata davanti ad un giudice, dietro, ed in giro! QUESTE reazioni, son normali.....



Ma se ad esempio (e NON voglio citare nulla che ti tocchi), lui andasse a casa dei miei, a strangolarli..... se, come reazione, prendesse un fucile e si mettesse a sparare dal balcone, o se mettesse una bomba in una discoteca..... dovrei dirmi "La causa e' mia, per cio' che ho fatto", oppure "Gia' di suo aveva una mente labile, delle sue reazioni inconsulte che non immaginavo, ed ha esagerato reagendo in maniera spropositata"????


Diciamo: va e fa una strage...... vado in galera io, e risarcisco lui???? Oppure va lui in galera/in cura, ed io resto con le mie consapevoli colpe? (che comunque anche quelle.... per una persona equilibrata, pesano.....)

Ecco, non so se mi hai letto: io mi son letta e riletta, spero ancora, pur di avere aperto un contraddittorio, di non averti pero' offeso, ecco..... 

MV.


----------



## Dead Star (24 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


Una domanda di fondo. Ma tuo marito ti ha mai tradita? Accetteresti un tradimento?


----------



## Daniele (24 Novembre 2012)

Cara Viki, io mi sono dato all'alcool, mi sono dato ad esso perchè non avevo soldi per le cure psicologiche necessarie. Cosa volevo? Solo la possibilità di guarire dal mio male, che lei si prendesse carico delle conseguenze che aveva creato, ma cosa ha deciso? Che non valevo neppure una telefonata ogni tanto. Ma quando ha sentito la mancanza mia, mi ha telefonato sai? Perchè? perchè dopo che ha passato una estate a Roma senza le amicizie scoperecce che si era fatta, le è rimasto il tempo per pensare a cosa aveva perso. Ma io ero danneggiato, ero molto danneggiato per essere come dire diplomatico, e se un giorno ero calmo, l'altro giorno la chiamavo puttanaccia...nel migliore dei casi.  Il conte dice che non mi amava? Si sicuramente non mi amava, ma anche se non ami non tradisci, semplicemente non mi voleva neppure bene, ero come un animale io, adatto solo alla soma necessaria, non ero più neccessario, per nulla. Che mi abbia tradito per lasciarmi? No, non era così fine, lei decise di volermi lasciare e quindi di uscire con il tizio, non pensando che si lascia una persona quando si ha il coraggio di dirlo a quella persona, non quando si decide di farlo, come sempre è stata vigliacca.  Io adesso vivo così come vivo, ma se non mi sentissi sereno in futuro come adesso, cercherei vendetta, perchè ho deciso che se in 10 anni continuo a stare male così, sarebbe il caso di dare dolore a chi ha dato dolore, e non c'è nulla di meglio che dare uno shock simile a quella persona che mi ha fatto provare per la terza volta nella mia vita la sensazione che la mia vita non conti nulla.  Potrà sembrarvi strano, ma è vero, ignorare è la cosa peggiore che possiamo fare, ma fa tanto più male tanto più sei innocente.


----------



## VikyMaria (24 Novembre 2012)

Dead Star ha detto:


> Una domanda di fondo. Ma tuo marito ti ha mai tradita? Accetteresti un tradimento?


 SE mi ha mai tradita, non lo so. Non ce lo faccio il tipo, non fino adesso, ma sai.... neanche lui me probabilmente.... 


Se lo accetterei? Per accettarlo, dovrei venirne a conoscenza; se ne venissi a conoscenza, vorrei sapere perche'..... troppo bella lei? troppo bello il momento? Oppure per cercare conforto che non so dargli? O perche' voleva una rossa anziche' me mora? Quello vorrei saperlo, si: ma l'atto sessuale in se..... per me sarebbe relativo, molto probabilmente a causa del mio stile di vita degli ultimi anni, certo..... 

Sarei pero' preoccupatissima, di sapere, discutere e capire SE c'e' un problema tra noi, (nel mio caso, NO), se si, quanto e come possa essere superabile!

Se mi dicesse: ero brillo ad una cena di lavoro, e' arrivata 'sta gnocca, e com'e' e come non e'..... non ne farei tragedie! Magari farei un po' l'imbronciata, piu' per formalita' che altro!


----------



## VikyMaria (24 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Viki, io mi sono dato all'alcool, mi sono dato ad esso perchè non avevo soldi per le cure psicologiche necessarie. Cosa volevo? Solo la possibilità di guarire dal mio male, che lei si prendesse carico delle conseguenze che aveva creato, ma cosa ha deciso? Che non valevo neppure una telefonata ogni tanto. Ma quando ha sentito la mancanza mia, mi ha telefonato sai? Perchè? perchè dopo che ha passato una estate a Roma senza le amicizie scoperecce che si era fatta, le è rimasto il tempo per pensare a cosa aveva perso. Ma io ero danneggiato, ero molto danneggiato per essere come dire diplomatico, e se un giorno ero calmo, l'altro giorno la chiamavo puttanaccia...nel migliore dei casi.  Il conte dice che non mi amava? Si sicuramente non mi amava, ma anche se non ami non tradisci, semplicemente non mi voleva neppure bene, ero come un animale io, adatto solo alla soma necessaria, non ero più neccessario, per nulla. Che mi abbia tradito per lasciarmi? No, non era così fine, lei decise di volermi lasciare e quindi di uscire con il tizio, non pensando che si lascia una persona quando si ha il coraggio di dirlo a quella persona, non quando si decide di farlo, come sempre è stata vigliacca.  Io adesso vivo così come vivo, ma se non mi sentissi sereno in futuro come adesso, cercherei vendetta, perchè ho deciso che se in 10 anni continuo a stare male così, sarebbe il caso di dare dolore a chi ha dato dolore, e non c'è nulla di meglio che dare uno shock simile a quella persona che mi ha fatto provare per la terza volta nella mia vita la sensazione che la mia vita non conti nulla.  Potrà sembrarvi strano, ma è vero, ignorare è la cosa peggiore che possiamo fare, ma fa tanto più male tanto più sei innocente.


Daniele, perdonami...... mi fai moltissima tenerezza, e come utente mi piaci, davvero! Come scrivi, come argomenti..... ma "mi son dato all'alcool perche' non potevo permettermi uno psicanalista"..... no, questa davvero no!!!!! 


Come ho scritto in un'altro post, all'inizio del mio matrimonio, osteggiato dai miei, mi son trovata a cercare casa, organizzare la vita con mio marito, e portare avanti una gravidanza, SENZA nessun aiuto dai miei! Ovvero mio marito guadagnava alquanto, ma imbianca casa, arredala, fai i contratti, e poi dai di stomaco, resta sola perche' lui spesso stava via per lavoro, senti gli amici che ti spingono a riallacciare coi tuoi, provaci e sentiti il telefono buttato giu', o sentiti dire "Porta avanti le tue scelte, sarai grande no?", etc......


Alle volte ricordo di interviste a dipendenti, da alcool o droghe, che adducono a cause e scuse, situazioni anche piu' leggere a mio avviso, o comunque diverse. Li giustifica? A mio avviso no.......

Metti che gia' durante la gestazione, ad un chek-up con ecografia un dottore si e' accorto che mia figlia aveva un problema ad un rene: metti che dovevo gestirla a Km da casa, che spesso ero sola, che a volte paga la bolletta, paga la rata, fai la spesa.... e partivo da casa con in borsa 50mila lire: per casello, benzina, arrivare a Monza, starci parte della giornata per le visite, e manco i soldi per farmi un pranzo: solo spiccioli per un panino al bar....... metti che appena nata lei, era gia' preparata la data per la nefrectomia: ed ancora, i miei ZERO! Non un aiuto, non un supporto....... 


Cosa ero giustificata a fare? Depressione? Alcool? Droga????? 

Se dinanzi ai problemi ti rifugi nella droga, e' perche' eri gia' latentemente dipendende.... idem per l'alcool, sii onesto: perche' problemi li abbiamo, li avremo e li abbiam avuti TUTTI, nessuno escluso! Ma non tutta la popolazione la trovi finita la notte attaccata al bancone di un bar, o sdraiata in stazione strafatta..... 


E perdonami per la crudezza..... :loso:


Un abbraccio forte, MV.


----------



## VikyMaria (24 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Viky[...]



Anzi voglio aggiungere altro, per completa trasparenza su COME  la vedo -MA ovviamente parlo  delle mie idee: non pretendo di scrivere verita' assolute, eh....-


Io prima di conoscere "l'altro", non bevevo praticamente nulla: sono appassionata di cedrata, e Crodino. facevo dei brindisi, compleanni o capodanni e bon.... quella leggera euforia, quelle onde che mi prendevano nelle serate di "festa"! 
Ma siccome a Martini, a non so se 17 o 18 anni, una serata m'ero imvornita, e poi mi son sentita malissimo il giorno dopo, per me due calici eran troppi: tre da spavento!!!! Pero'..... euforia ed onde mi piacevano, quelle rare volte! 

Poi anche io, mi son trovata a bere di piu'..... sai quando? Le prime volte che uscivo e incontravo l'altro...... all'inizio, da poco abituata che ero, mi aiutavan un sacco! Ero combattuta, incazzata con me stessa, mi facevo mille domande, e prima che arrivava, o di andare da lui, andavo al bar e..... caffe' corretto baileys.... e poi "mmm.... che buono.....me ne fa un'altro?" , e cosi' non ero "ubriaca": pero' arrivavo da lui, con quella "botta calda", che..... mi faceva dire: OK! 


Poi dovevo tornare a casa..... e secondo bicchiere..... non ero "ubriaca", neanche alcoolista eh! Ma ti dico in stragrande sincerita', che a parte, ora il bicchierino lo bevo molto piu' frequentemente, ma inoltre dovessi OGGI, rivivere esperienze che vissi ALLORA per mia figlia e la mia famiglia, cosi' negative, cosi' pesanti..... mah????? Magari di bicchierini ne berrei anche 4? O 5? Di piu'? Allora non lo feci, perche' NON ERA MIA INDOLE NE' RIFUGIO QUELLO, ma che ne so, ora..... puo' darsi.... Dio me ne scampi e liberi, certo!!!!

All'inizio ho scritto, aiutavano: poi, ni son maturata da sola i miei pensieri, giustificazioni alibi e conforti: e pian piano i due bicchieri di crema all'wisky non davan piu' nessuna "botta": son diventati un rito, un piacere per il palato, e basta.... e per come la penso, un inizio di assuefazione..... 

Ho solo tentato di essere onesta: questa la mia esperienza, ma non voglio fare la psicologa, ne' entrare a spiegarti quali che siano i problemi che hai vissuto..... scusami se ho esagerato! 

MV.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2012)

Beh se hai imparato a distinguere il gusto del bere qualcosa di buono dal diventare schiava del vizio,direi che hai fatto un salto di qualità notevole


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Se dinanzi ai problemi ti rifugi nella droga, e' perche' eri gia' latentemente dipendende.... idem per l'alcool, sii onesto: perche' problemi li abbiamo, li avremo e li abbiam avuti TUTTI, nessuno escluso! Ma non tutta la popolazione la trovi finita la notte attaccata al bancone di un bar, o sdraiata in stazione strafatta.....
> 
> 
> E perdonami per la crudezza..... :loso:
> ...


Vedi, io ero astemio, ho scoperto il tradimento il 21 marzo 2008 che ero a Roma a casa della mia ex per la morte di suo nonno. Ho preso le sue chiavi di casa di nascosto e alle 3 di notte sono uscito fuori. Cosa ho fatto? Sono andato a piangere e visto che io non riesco a piangere e tutto il dolore mi si riversa dentro, quando è diventato inconcepibile il dolore sono entrato in un bar, ho chiesto un pacchetto di Camel Light e del Gin and Lemon...e considera che ero astemio e che non fumavo. Il tutto perchè? Perchè diciamocelo, sentirsi dire che sei una persona buona, perfetta ma che lei mi voleva più stronzo mi ha fatto male, il sapere cose che poi ho scoperto non vere mi hanno distrutto quel poco che avevo creato dopo la morte di mio padre e da li ho inziato a regredire facendo sogni che non ti posso dire, ma che mi hanno riportato nel gro di pochi mesi a piangere ancora per la perdita di mio padre. Nel ffrattempo ho ricevuto un prestito e sono andato in psicoterapia...non funzionava un cazzo, cercava di farmi riavere la mia autostima...mentre la mia ferita era eevidentmente aperta. nel frattempo nei momenti di sconforto, di dolore telefonavo alla mia ex, per apostrofarla nel peggiore dei modi, per quello che mi ha fatto vivere, per il fatto che non riuscivo più a seguito delle sue azioni ad essere me stesso, al fatto di non chiedermi almeno ogni tanto "come stai brutta testa di cazzo chedicevo di amare!"...no, lei cosa faceva, mi minacciava, mi continuava a minacciare perchè "cavoli è già passato un anno"!!! Ed  io stavo male ed i soldi non c'erano. Poi ho inziato con la grappa...e quella mi rendeva rimbambito nella maniera giusta, non soffrivo, mentre le medicine che mi avevano obbligato a prendere mi confondevano così tanto la mente e la memoria da stendermi e non capire più un cazzo, lasciandomsi sono la sensazione di dolore dentro.
Ora come sono, ora son in parte guarito, ho fatto in parte quello che io dicevo andasse fatto peer la mia cura e che tutti osteggiavano, ma c'è una cosa in me che rimane, l'odio per quella ragazza che mi ha fatto toccare la morte per 3 volte, vorrei solo che provasse a sucidarsi anche lei, vorrei che portasse quesri segni anche lei e che si chiedesse...perchè ho fatto questo? Io l'ho fatto e so il perchè, perchè il dolore era diventato insopportabile, la mancanza di fiducia nell'essere umano pari a zero e l'unica soluzione o ea uno sterminio di massa o la mia morte...ho optato saggiamente per la mia morte.
Quando non ti fidi più delle persone e tutti sono nemici, puooi o uccidere tutti o fare fuori te, o se sei miracolato inziare a credere che le cose possono essere diverse, ma ne uscirai con delle ferite che ti porteranno ad essere altro da quello che eri, di certo una cosa  che mi fa male e che sono diventato molto chiuso in mè, così chiuso che faccio fatica a stare in mezzo alla gente per come sono e sono costretto per lavoro a mettermi una maschera che è sostenibile solo a costo di enormi sforzi, nessun problema, meglio di morire, ma è faticoso.

Io voglio solo dirti, pensa, tuo marito potrebbe fare la mia fine e per cosa? per un turco senza alcuna moralità del cavolo, mi spiace, ma è così, io sono una faccia estrema della medaglia.
Ciao


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "*E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante*", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....


Ri-posto la mia risposta, perchè vedo che qualcuno su questo forum continua a preferire la censura del rosso al confronto. E visto che la mia idea ha valore tanto quanto quella di altri e sono più testarda di Minerva  la ri-esprimo e, magari, la integro.

Io penso che si possa amare il marito e tradirlo, perchè ciascuno di noi ama in modo diverso, secondo la propria capacità e la propria disponibilità a mettersi in gioco in un rapporto.

Io non concepisco di essere falsa con le persone che amo, non concepisco di prenderle per il culo. Se devo mentire alla persona che mi sono scelta come compagna di vita, se devo mostrarmi per quella che non sono, alla lunga preferisco stare da sola.

Ci sono altri, come te, che vivono bene tradendo e mentendo e concedendo il loro amore al proprio partner, che però è un amore molto diverso da come lo intendo io.


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci sono altri, come te, che vivono bene tradendo e mentendo e concedendo il loro amore al proprio partner, che però è un amore molto diverso da come lo intendo io.


e qui concludo io dicendo: le persone che capiscono di non essere fatte per vivere nel rispetto e nella sincerità, stiano per conto proprio o si scelgano dei pari grado.
nessuno pretende che viviate come monaci tibetani addetti alle preghiere e a suonare il gong.
datevi alla pazza gioia, ma lasciando i vostri partner *liberi* di trovare qualcuno che li rispetti.


*e ora arriverà tebe a dire che mattia giurava fedeltà, pretendeva fedeltà e poi l'ha tradita *


----------



## erab (26 Novembre 2012)

Scusate, qualcuno potrebbe provare a rileggete tutto il thread sostituendo il termine "tradire" con "infilare
spilli sotto l' unghia dell' alluce" e dirmi se è ancora convinto che si possa amare e tradire?


PS: sono esclusi sadici, masochisti e amanti degli spilli sotto l' unghia dell' alluce


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Scusate, qualcuno potrebbe provare a rileggete tutto il thread sostituendo il termine "tradire" con "infilare
> spilli sotto l' unghia dell' alluce" e dirmi se è ancora convinto che si possa amare e tradire?
> 
> 
> PS: sono esclusi sadici, masochisti e amanti degli spilli sotto l' unghia dell' alluce



ma infatti, anche tizzone ardente nel sedere va benissimo.
qui sembra che tradire sia solo un'attività tipo decoupage.
se fosse così non si capirebbero crolli, depressioni, suicidi, separazioni e, nel migliore dei casi, qualche anno di psicoterapia


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma infatti, anche tizzone ardente nel sedere va benissimo.
> qui sembra che tradire sia solo un'attività tipo *decoupage*.
> se fosse così non si capirebbero crolli, depressioni, suicidi, separazioni e, nel migliore dei casi, qualche anno di psicoterapia


che sia la colla vinilica?


----------



## Simy (26 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Scusate, qualcuno potrebbe provare a rileggete tutto il thread sostituendo il termine "tradire" con "infilare
> spilli sotto l' unghia dell' alluce" e dirmi se è ancora convinto che si possa amare e tradire?
> 
> 
> PS: sono esclusi sadici, masochisti e amanti degli spilli sotto l' unghia dell' alluce


:umile:

quasi quasi ti sposo! :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che sia la colla vinilica?



il fissativo


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (26 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma infatti, anche tizzone ardente nel sedere va benissimo.
> qui sembra che tradire sia solo un'attività tipo decoupage.
> se fosse così non si capirebbero crolli, depressioni, suicidi, separazioni e, nel migliore dei casi, qualche anno di psicoterapia


soffrire è umano ma depressioni e suicidi e anni di psicoterapia per un tradimento (parlo di tradimenti episodici e non di casi estremi tipo anni e anni di tradimento con la migliore amica o la sorella o robe di questo tipo che in effetti sono batoste) sono sintomatici di altri problemi più grossi alla base di una psiche molto fragile, perché una persona normale con un equilibrio psichico stabile non tenta il suicidio e nemmeno finisce in psicoterapia per anni


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> soffrire è umano ma depressioni e suicidi e anni di psicoterapia per un tradimento (parlo di tradimenti episodici e non di casi estremi tipo anni e anni di tradimento con la migliore amica o la sorella o robe di questo tipo che in effetti sono batoste) sono sintomatici di altri problemi più grossi alla base di una psiche molto fragile, perché una persona normale con un equilibrio psichico stabile non tenta il suicidio e nemmeno finisce in psicoterapia per anni



ok, ne prendo atto. matrimoni distrutti e figli sparsi?


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (26 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ok, ne prendo atto. matrimoni distrutti e figli sparsi?


Anche lì dipende dalle priorità che una persona si dà e dal peso che dà al tradimento. C'è chi manda tutto all'aria , ma io conosco diverse coppie che hanno superato il tradimento, o ci sono semplicemente passate sopra, e non se ne sono pentite. E' ovvio che non fa piacere a nessuno, ma non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo, non tutti la vivono come se fosse la fine del mondo. Forse dipende non solo dal carattere, ma anche dal proprio vissuto, dalle precedenti esperienze, dal contesto in cui si è cresciuti, ci sono mille variabili che determinano la reazione di una persona di fronte al tradimento


----------



## erab (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> Anche lì dipende dalle priorità che una persona si dà e dal peso che dà al tradimento. C'è chi manda tutto all'aria , ma io conosco diverse coppie che hanno superato il tradimento, o ci sono semplicemente passate sopra, e non se ne sono pentite. E' ovvio che non fa piacere a nessuno, ma non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo, non tutti la vivono come se fosse la fine del mondo. Forse dipende non solo dal carattere, ma anche dal proprio vissuto, dalle precedenti esperienze, dal contesto in cui si è cresciuti, ci sono mille variabili che determinano la reazione di una persona di fronte al tradimento


Consentimi una domanda partendo dal presupposto che nessuno è in grado di dire come reagirà ad un eventuale tradimento.
Tradire qualcuno non è forse come obbligarlo a partecipare ad una roulette russa? 
Può non venirlo mai a sapere, può scoprirlo e incassare il colpo ma può anche crollare e dover convivere
con le ferite per il resto della sua vita.
E allora, che diritto si ha di tradire, non sarebbe più onesto tirare fuori tutto quello che si pensa e si prova
e dare all' altro la possibilità di scegliere se correre il rischio o meno?


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> Anche lì dipende dalle priorità che una persona si dà e dal peso che dà al tradimento. C'è chi manda tutto all'aria , ma io conosco diverse coppie che hanno superato il tradimento, o ci sono semplicemente passate sopra, e non se ne sono pentite. E' ovvio che non fa piacere a nessuno, ma non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo, non tutti la vivono come se fosse la fine del mondo. Forse dipende non solo dal carattere, ma anche dal proprio vissuto, dalle precedenti esperienze, dal contesto in cui si è cresciuti, ci sono mille variabili che determinano la reazione di una persona di fronte al tradimento


quindi tu dici che vale la pena di correre il rischio?
non vorrei essere così polemica lo ammetto, ma queste elucubrazioni da ragionieri, questo filosofeggiare mi irrita un po'.





erab ha detto:


> Consentimi una domanda partendo dal presupposto che nessuno è in grado di dire come reagirà ad un eventuale tradimento.
> Tradire qualcuno non è forse come obbligarlo a partecipare ad una roulette russa?
> Può non venirlo mai a sapere, può scoprirlo e incassare il colpo ma può anche crollare e dover convivere
> con le ferite per il resto della sua vita.
> ...


quoto, approvo


----------



## Non Registrato n2 (26 Novembre 2012)

no, io stavo solo dicendo che personalmente certe reazioni mi sembrano esagerate e che nella vita non bisognerebbe mettere tutta la propria vita nelle mani di un'altra persona. Così qualsiasi cosa questa persona possa farci nella vita (e non parlo solo di tradimento perché secondo me nella vita ci sono cose ben più gravi, ma qui siamo su un forum di tradimento, e quindi va bene così) non si rischierebbe di essere tentati di farla finita o di darci all'alcool o di finire sul lettino dello psicanalista per anni e anni


----------



## erab (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato n2 ha detto:


> no, io stavo solo dicendo che personalmente certe reazioni mi sembrano esagerate e che nella vita non bisognerebbe mettere tutta la propria vita nelle mani di un'altra persona. Così qualsiasi cosa questa persona possa farci nella vita (e non parlo solo di tradimento perché secondo me nella vita ci sono cose ben più gravi, ma qui siamo su un forum di tradimento, e quindi va bene così) non si rischierebbe di essere tentati di farla finita o di darci all'alcool o di finire sul lettino dello psicanalista per anni e anni



:up:


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato n2 ha detto:


> no, io stavo solo dicendo che personalmente certe reazioni mi sembrano esagerate e che nella vita non bisognerebbe mettere tutta la propria vita nelle mani di un'altra persona. Così qualsiasi cosa questa persona possa farci nella vita (e non parlo solo di tradimento perché secondo me nella vita ci sono cose ben più gravi, ma qui siamo su un forum di tradimento, e quindi va bene così) non si rischierebbe di essere tentati di farla finita o di darci all'alcool o di finire sul lettino dello psicanalista per anni e anni



se fosse così facile lo farebbero tutti.
purtroppo non è così


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (26 Novembre 2012)

infatti non è facile, di solito si arriva a capirlo dopo la terza o anche quarta inculata che ci si prende oppure dopo che ti sono successe quelle cose ben più gravi a cui mi riferivo prima


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Scusate, qualcuno potrebbe provare a rileggete tutto il thread sostituendo il termine "tradire" con "infilare
> spilli sotto l' unghia dell' alluce" e dirmi se è ancora convinto che si possa amare e tradire?
> 
> 
> PS: sono esclusi sadici, masochisti e amanti degli spilli sotto l' unghia dell' alluce



Questa te la STRAQUOTO, perche' e' davvero bellissima e..... beh, meglio di tante altre, da' un'idea secca e precisa di come vien visto il tradimento da tanti, grazie....  MV.


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Consentimi una domanda partendo dal presupposto che nessuno è in grado di dire come reagirà ad un eventuale tradimento.
> Tradire qualcuno non è forse come obbligarlo a partecipare ad una roulette russa?
> Può non venirlo mai a sapere, può scoprirlo e incassare il colpo ma può anche crollare e dover convivere
> con le ferite per il resto della sua vita.
> ...




E qui ti Dis-quoto...... io (a parte che e' un'annetto che son "tranquilla e buona, eh!) sono cosciente, di quel che ho fatto: e ne parlo con voi tutti, e TENTO di farlo onestamente (salvo che Maria Vittoria non e' il mio nome verissimo.....); Concordo che qual'ora mio marito venisse a conoscenza, anche tra 10, 20 o 30 anni dei miei ultimi trascorsi, ne subirebbe un danno. Che la nostra famiglia lo subirebbe, ingiustamente.... ed anche io lo subirei, e GIUSTAMENTE: non nego questo!!!!


MA, ti rimando a quanto ho scritto..... se lui diventasse serial killer, a causa del mio tradimento, IO NON MI SENTIREI CAUSA COINVOLTA al suo agire!!!!! Non potrei! Perche', tu si? Tu se domani hai un incidente, scendi dall'auto e dici "colpa mia, ma anche tu cazzo.... metti la freccia!" e questo ti pianta una coltellata (esempio letto nella cronaca locale pochi giorni fa.....), che penseresti? "eh beh, giusto, me la son cercata..... MICA HO PENSATO,CHE AVREI POTUTO OLTRAGGIALO NELL'INTIMO!" 


Ci son reazioni congrue, che si posson o no valutare, ma congrue..... ma non si puo' essere responsabili di reazioni spropositate, "l'ultima goccia", non ha riempito lei, il vaso, no?????


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> E qui ti Dis-quoto...... io (a parte che e' un'annetto che son "tranquilla e buona, eh!) sono cosciente, di quel che ho fatto: e ne parlo con voi tutti, e TENTO di farlo onestamente (salvo che Maria Vittoria non e' il mio nome verissimo.....); Concordo che qual'ora mio marito venisse a conoscenza, anche tra 10, 20 o 30 anni dei miei ultimi trascorsi, ne subirebbe un danno. Che la nostra famiglia lo subirebbe, ingiustamente.... ed anche io lo subirei, e GIUSTAMENTE: non nego questo!!!!
> 
> 
> MA, ti rimando a quanto ho scritto..... se lui diventasse serial killer, a causa del mio tradimento, IO NON MI SENTIREI CAUSA COINVOLTA al suo agire!!!!! Non potrei! Perche', tu si? Tu se domani hai un incidente, scendi dall'auto e dici "colpa mia, ma anche tu cazzo.... metti la freccia!" e questo ti pianta una coltellata (esempio letto nella cronaca locale pochi giorni fa.....), che penseresti? "eh beh, giusto, me la son cercata..... MICA HO PENSATO,CHE AVREI POTUTO OLTRAGGIALO NELL'INTIMO!"
> ...


Si ma sai quante...
Si danno alle mattane...
In brevi periodi della loro vita?
E magari ci si rivede dopo anni che so alla festa della classe, e nessuno dei due si mette lì a ricordare certi epici episodi in cui fummo coinvolti no?

Quindi se adesso stai bene e sei tranquilla mica bisogna combinarle per forza no?

COme vedi la vita vera non è una carnevalata o na festa continua...
COmporta un sacco di prove da affrontare e in questi tempi molte mogli sono eroiche nel darsi le man torno per portare a casa la pagnotta....perchè magari lui è in cassa integrazione e di sti tempi è davvero difficile con un stipendio solo....

SOno finiti i tempi in cui un marito poteva fare il cagone al bar e dire...masssiiiiii....mia moglie lavora per realizzare sè stessa...per i suoi capricci....per occupare il tempo libero....

Qua finalmente uomo e donna in trincea....
E non c'è la panacea....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sai quante...
> Si danno alle mattane...
> In brevi periodi della loro vita?
> E magari ci si rivede dopo anni che so alla festa della classe, e nessuno dei due si mette lì a ricordare certi epici episodi in cui fummo coinvolti no?
> ...



Che pensieri  vintage!!!


----------



## erab (26 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> E qui ti Dis-quoto...... io (a parte che e' un'annetto che son "tranquilla e buona, eh!) sono cosciente, di quel che ho fatto: e ne parlo con voi tutti, e TENTO di farlo onestamente (salvo che Maria Vittoria non e' il mio nome verissimo.....); Concordo che qual'ora mio marito venisse a conoscenza, anche tra 10, 20 o 30 anni dei miei ultimi trascorsi, ne subirebbe un danno. Che la nostra famiglia lo subirebbe, ingiustamente.... ed anche io lo subirei, e GIUSTAMENTE: non nego questo!!!!
> 
> 
> MA, ti rimando a quanto ho scritto..... se lui diventasse serial killer, a causa del mio tradimento, IO NON MI SENTIREI CAUSA COINVOLTA al suo agire!!!!! Non potrei! Perche', tu si? Tu se domani hai un incidente, scendi dall'auto e dici "colpa mia, ma anche tu cazzo.... metti la freccia!" e questo ti pianta una coltellata (esempio letto nella cronaca locale pochi giorni fa.....), che penseresti? "eh beh, giusto, me la son cercata..... MICA HO PENSATO,CHE AVREI POTUTO OLTRAGGIALO NELL'INTIMO!"
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo, che la reazione debba essere congrua all' azione che la innesca è fuori discussione.
Il problema, sempre rimanendo nell' ambito di reazioni normali, è che quello che può essere congruo per l' uno 
può non esserlo per l' altro e non c'è modo di prevedere quale sarà la reazione altrui.
Potrebbe anche verificarsi il caso della moglie che disperata confessa al marito un tradimento e si sente 
rispondere "ok cara, magari ne parliamo dopo che ora sto ri guardando Carabina Quigley" :mrgreen::sonar:


----------



## Spider (26 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> E qui ti Dis-quoto...... io (a parte che e' un'annetto che son "tranquilla e buona, eh!) sono cosciente, di quel che ho fatto: e ne parlo con voi tutti, e TENTO di farlo onestamente (salvo che Maria Vittoria non e' il mio nome verissimo.....); Concordo che qual'ora mio marito venisse a conoscenza, anche tra 10, 20 o 30 anni dei miei ultimi trascorsi, ne subirebbe un danno. Che la nostra famiglia lo subirebbe, ingiustamente.... ed anche io lo subirei, e GIUSTAMENTE: non nego questo!!!!
> 
> 
> MA, ti rimando a quanto ho scritto..... se lui diventasse serial killer, a causa del mio tradimento, IO NON MI SENTIREI CAUSA COINVOLTA al suo agire!!!!! Non potrei! Perche', tu si? Tu se domani hai un incidente, scendi dall'auto e dici "colpa mia, ma anche tu cazzo.... metti la freccia!" e questo ti pianta una coltellata (esempio letto nella cronaca locale pochi giorni fa.....), che penseresti? "eh beh, giusto, me la son cercata..... MICA HO PENSATO,CHE AVREI POTUTO OLTRAGGIALO NELL'INTIMO!"
> ...


se cosi fosse, come tu dici.
perchè allora non lo dici a tuo marito, cosa combinavi quando lui non c'era?
facile dire, sono cambiata.
non è cambiato lui, mai il suo modo di vedere, di pensare.
parli di sproposito e mancata responsabilità.
eppure c'è, ci sta tutta. la tua responsabilità, nel distruggere la vita di una persona, specialmente se questa con te , ci ha speso almeno 25 anni della sua vita.
e non ti senti responsabile, se poi si dà all'acool, o sbanda, o diventa un  cinico.
no, gli dò una bella mazzata, gli cago in bocca, gli butto un pò di merda adosso...io mi diverto, a tempo perso, lui lavora sempre, che noia.
 ma lui sta li bello, bello  e integro nella sua dignità.
parli con noi, con lui non sai parlare... e non ti conviene.
sei responsabile della sua felicità, continua ad omettere. 
è meglio.


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> [...]Potrebbe anche verificarsi il caso della moglie che disperata confessa al marito un tradimento e si sente
> rispondere "ok cara, magari ne parliamo dopo che ora sto ri guardando Carabina Quigley" :mrgreen::sonar:



...accidenti...... 

:incazzato:


----------



## Valeniente (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato n2 ha detto:


> no, io stavo solo dicendo che personalmente certe reazioni mi sembrano esagerate e che nella vita non bisognerebbe mettere tutta la propria vita nelle mani di un'altra persona. Così qualsiasi cosa questa persona possa farci nella vita (e non parlo solo di tradimento perché secondo me nella vita ci sono cose ben più gravi, ma qui siamo su un forum di tradimento, e quindi va bene così) non si rischierebbe di essere tentati di farla finita o di darci all'alcool o di finire sul lettino dello psicanalista per anni e anni


Con il senno del 'dopo' tutti saremmo più guardinghi e diffidenti, non si tratta di mettere la propria vita nelle mani di chi ami, ma di aver dato fiducia ed amore a chi non è stato in grado di apprezzare la fortuna di una relazione esclusiva, che aveva, e poco importa se 'dopo' chiede scusa e si dispera, la tua vita è ugualmente devastata, però che tristezza se l'avessimo vissuta tutta non fidandoci o tradendoci a vicenda.

Certo, oggi soffriremmo molto meno, ma non avremmo mai vissuto anni di piena soddisfazione e serenità.

Poi purtroppo c'è chi è più debole e non regge il colpo, ma questo può avvenire anche per tanti altri motivi.


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> se cosi fosse, come tu dici.
> perchè allora non lo dici a tuo marito, cosa combinavi quando lui non c'era?
> facile dire, sono cambiata.
> non è cambiato lui, mai il suo modo di vedere, di pensare.
> ...



Perche' e come, dirglielo adesso? Coerente col tuo discorso, dovevo dirglielo dopo la prima volta..... ma subito, neanche il giorno dopo! Appena rientrata a casa..... Anzi neanche! TELEFONARE SUBITO!!!! Non averlo fatto, aggiungerebbe colpa a colpa..... aver atteso tempo..... avere reiterato..... sempre piu' colpe..... e adesso? Che gli dico? Gli dico niente: faccio come nei film, gli metto una pistola in mano, me la punto in testa e gli dico "spara"! Ma nche cosi' gli farei del male...... o magari, riesco ad essere furba, magari lo son stata anche prima, e se non vado piu' al lardo..... cosa e' meglio???? 


E poi dai, metti che DAVVERO, la sua reazione sia cosi' spropositata: ma non sarebbe meglio che sto zitta, "tacer per far del bene", e gli salvo la vita, gli resto vicina, e vedrem innanzi a San Pietro, magari...... 

IO non lo so, davvero, mi sembra che tu lo sai...... appena saro' convinta, credimi: mettero' un fine alle mie titubanze: continuare, fermarmi e tacere, confessare.

Questo che cerco, la via migliore.....


----------



## Spider (26 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Perche' e come, dirglielo adesso? Coerente col tuo discorso, dovevo dirglielo dopo la prima volta..... ma subito, neanche il giorno dopo! Appena rientrata a casa..... Anzi neanche! TELEFONARE SUBITO!!!! Non averlo fatto, aggiungerebbe colpa a colpa..... aver atteso tempo..... avere reiterato..... sempre piu' colpe..... e adesso? Che gli dico? Gli dico niente: faccio come nei film, gli metto una pistola in mano, me la punto in testa e gli dico "spara"! Ma nche cosi' gli farei del male...... o magari, riesco ad essere furba, magari lo son stata anche prima, e se non vado piu' al lardo..... cosa e' meglio????
> 
> 
> E poi dai, metti che DAVVERO, la sua reazione sia cosi' spropositata: ma non sarebbe meglio che sto zitta, "tacer per far del bene", e gli salvo la vita, gli resto vicina, e vedrem innanzi a San Pietro, magari......
> ...


brava, brava, tienilo lì... il bollito.
dicono che migliori.

niente di personale, o forse tutto?
mi sembri molto riflessiva viky.
questo certo non ti aiuta.
devi fare come certe figure qui dentro... scopamici, amici del cuore.. aiuta molto.

hai ragione  in fondo, non renderlo un dannato per tutta la vita.
non servirebbe a niente ora.
però io da uomo posso dirti, che basterebbe un attimo, in confronto ad una vita intera,
 per la mia "verità".
costi quel che costi.


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> brava, brava, tienilo lì... il bollito.
> dicono che migliori.
> 
> niente di personale, o forse tutto?
> ...



Ma ti contraddici!!!! La MIA, verita'??????? A scapito della SUA, sofferenza?????


AAAAHHHHHhhhhhh .... e mo' invece che in un forum, glie lo dico a lui: E BON!!!!!!!


No scusa..... saro' stupida, ma non colgo qualcosa..... lo DEVO fare, per me o per lui?


Adesso son io quella riflessiva, e si fa le menate, mentre nui non sa nulla..... ma magari, non posso tenermele? che me le merito magari..... e lavorare anche nel resto della mia vita, affinche' lui non le sappia, e non lo feriscano???? 


L'avevo scritto da subito: son entrata qui da poco, ma non e' da poco che mi pongo questioni, e mi do' da sola, incertezze,dubbi e risposte.....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ma ti contraddici!!!! La MIA, verita'??????? A scapito della SUA, sofferenza?????
> 
> 
> AAAAHHHHHhhhhhh .... e mo' invece che in un forum, glie lo dico a lui: E BON!!!!!!!
> ...


Vittoria...
sta tenta se dai retta a Spider non ne vieni fuori...
ANzi se già hai dei dubbi incertezze ...te ne esci ancora più dubbiosa ...
è un bravo ragazzo ma è molto incavolato con la vita...

Tienti comunque per te tutto che ca sempre bene


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vittoria...
> sta tenta se dai retta a Spider non ne vieni fuori...
> ANzi se già hai dei dubbi incertezze ...te ne esci ancora più dubbiosa ...
> è un bravo ragazzo ma è molto incavolato con la vita...
> ...


Non con la vita...
Ma con quella che l'ha tradito.

Io comunque non vorrei MAI sapere certe cose di mia moglie.

L'importante è che lei sia serena e felice.

E che m'importa se per il suo benessere ha fatto anche certe cose che in genere tutti si vergognano di dire al coniuge?

Troviamo qualcuno che di sua sponte dice ciò?

Che allora il tradito dice...ma perchè mi dice ciò? Perchè mi dice ciò?


----------



## Tebina (27 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e qui concludo io dicendo: le persone che capiscono di non essere fatte per vivere nel rispetto e nella sincerità, stiano per conto proprio o si scelgano dei pari grado.
> nessuno pretende che viviate come monaci tibetani addetti alle preghiere e a suonare il gong.
> datevi alla pazza gioia, ma lasciando i vostri partner *liberi* di trovare qualcuno che li rispetti.
> 
> ...


esatto, ed è un fatto che le persone sbaglino. Anche i duri e puri fedeli, come lui.


----------



## Tebina (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> soffrire è umano ma depressioni e suicidi e anni di psicoterapia per un tradimento (parlo di tradimenti episodici e non di casi estremi tipo anni e anni di tradimento con la migliore amica o la sorella o robe di questo tipo che in effetti sono batoste) sono sintomatici di altri problemi più grossi alla base di una psiche molto fragile, perché una persona normale con un equilibrio psichico stabile non tenta il suicidio e nemmeno finisce in psicoterapia per anni


Concordo al mille per mille


----------



## Tebina (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> Anche lì dipende dalle priorità che una persona si dà e dal peso che dà al tradimento. C'è chi manda tutto all'aria , ma io conosco diverse coppie che hanno superato il tradimento, o ci sono semplicemente passate sopra, e non se ne sono pentite. E' ovvio che non fa piacere a nessuno, ma non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo, non tutti la vivono come se fosse la fine del mondo. Forse dipende non solo dal carattere, ma anche dal proprio vissuto, dalle precedenti esperienze, dal contesto in cui si è cresciuti, ci sono mille variabili che determinano la reazione di una persona di fronte al tradimento


anche io conosco molte coppie che hanno superato, la mia compresa, ma qui sembra quasi che non esistano o nel migliore dei casi mentano  a se stesse.

forse è più facile per loro pensarla così.


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

*Per Daniele.....*

Prima di risponderti, ho voluto pensare ad alcune cose...... perche' qui con te sopratutto, siam andati MOOOOLTO nella sfera dell'intimo, trascendendo dall'argomento del forum, anche colpa mia......


E a parte che mi son vagliata e ri-vagliata cosa scriverti, mi son sopratutto chiesta SE, scriverti, o almeno se farlo in forum, o in privato...... lo faccio qui: ma certamente disposta anche a cancellare se me lo chiedi!


Premetto anche, che la tua "umanita' " davvero, mi ha colpita tantissimo, ma fin dai primi tuoi post che ho letto, e non e' mia intenzione ferirti..... un abbraccio......


...e ancora non son riuscita a capire come mettere in grassetto o in corsivo: rispondo tra parenteresi!







Daniele ha detto:


> Vedi, io ero astemio, ho scoperto il tradimento il 21 marzo 2008 che ero a Roma a casa della mia ex per la morte di suo nonno. Ho preso le sue chiavi di casa di nascosto e alle 3 di notte sono uscito fuori. Cosa ho fatto? Sono andato a piangere
> 
> ( Ecco qui gia' miriadi di cose non so e non capisco: hai scoperto il tradimento come? te lo ha detto lei? Ma ok, lo avrai scritto e descritto tempo fa, ma non trovo il topic..... Hai preso di nascosto le sue chiavi di casa..... eri chiuso dentro? Mentre lei ti tradiva? Ok, trovero' il topic..... questa e' piu' curiosita' per capire la situazione..... ma che sei andato a piangere? Per Roma? Ma tesoro..... )
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniele (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Prima di risponderti, ho voluto pensare ad alcune cose...... perche' qui con te sopratutto, siam andati MOOOOLTO nella sfera dell'intimo, trascendendo dall'argomento del forum, anche colpa mia......
> 
> 
> E a parte che mi son vagliata e ri-vagliata cosa scriverti, mi son sopratutto chiesta SE, scriverti, o almeno se farlo in forum, o in privato...... lo faccio qui: ma certamente disposta anche a cancellare se me lo chiedi!
> ...


Posso solo dirti una cosa, lei sapeva che cosa portavo dentro, l'assassinio di mio padre, l'essere stato abbandonato da tutti, sapeva tutto perchè le avevo detto tutto e le avevo chiesto di mollarmi prima di fare qualche danno estremo, pèer esempio citai proprio il tradimento che avevo già subito prima di stare con lei e che ho incassato con eleganza.
Io so solo che ora sono messo in questo modo, so solo che in due tradimenti ho avuto due reazioni distinte e non anticipabili, so solo che non si può sapere come una persona reagirà, io al secondo tradimento sojo rimasto calmo all'inizio...ma è inziata una mia escalation verso l'orrore, si chiamerebbe depressione indotta, in quanto dal giorno dopo ho avuto dei comportamenti devienti dispetto alla mia norma, e mi spiace, noi siamo responsabili se una nostra azione porta a depressione un'altra, considerando che la depressione è un male che può essere mortale.

Io so solo una cosa, che se lei fosse venuta  a Ferrara per chiedermi scusa, avrei creduto ad un errore, avrei creduto ad uno sbaglio che si fa nella vita, avrei avuto fiducia in questa illusione che bisogna farsi dopo, ma non riesco illudermi, il mondo è orribile ed  io sono dentro di esso, purtroppo a livelli di sopportazione al limite. La mia compagna sa tutto questo, ma lei crede nel mio animo buono, io purtroppo sostengo di conoscere il male che mi divora dentro e mi conosco, sono destinato ad un futuro di merda e come tale so come reagirò.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso solo dirti una cosa, lei sapeva che cosa portavo dentro, l'assassinio di mio padre, l'essere stato abbandonato da tutti, sapeva tutto perchè le avevo detto tutto e le avevo chiesto di mollarmi prima di fare qualche danno estremo, pèer esempio citai proprio il tradimento che avevo già subito prima di stare con lei e che ho incassato con eleganza.
> Io so solo che ora sono messo in questo modo, so solo che in due tradimenti ho avuto due reazioni distinte e non anticipabili, so solo che non si può sapere come una persona reagirà, io al secondo tradimento sojo rimasto calmo all'inizio...ma è inziata una mia escalation verso l'orrore, si chiamerebbe depressione indotta, in quanto dal giorno dopo ho avuto dei comportamenti devienti dispetto alla mia norma, e mi spiace, noi siamo responsabili se una nostra azione porta a depressione un'altra, considerando che la depressione è un male che può essere mortale.
> 
> Io so solo una cosa, che se lei fosse venuta a Ferrara per chiedermi scusa, avrei creduto ad un errore, avrei creduto ad uno sbaglio che si fa nella vita, avrei avuto fiducia in questa illusione che bisogna farsi dopo, ma non riesco illudermi, il mondo è orribile ed io sono dentro di esso, purtroppo a livelli di sopportazione al limite. La mia compagna sa tutto questo, ma lei crede nel mio animo buono, io purtroppo sostengo di conoscere il male che mi divora dentro e mi conosco,* sono destinato ad un futuro di merda *e come tale so come reagirò.


No.


----------



## Daniele (27 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No.


Purtroppo è così, perchè per tutto quello che ho guadagnato ed ho anche perso mi sono dovuto impegnare il doppio, il triplo in quanto sono partito sempre legato. Che ci si può fare se dopo che ammazzano tuo padre con 3 colpi di pistola la fiducia nell'animo umano risulta quasi nulla? Ci si prova a crederci, poi arrivano le tue zie che ti fottono alla grande i soldi e tutto quello che ti serviva per vivere, ma suvvia, non ci sono solo loro, il mondo è bello...ed arrivano i frattellastri...ma suvvia sono cose che succedono...ed arrivano gli amici di mio padre...e che due maroni, ma dai, non può essere sempre così, poi arriva il primo amore e scopri che l'ultimo anno se la faceva con uno più vecchio di lei di 18 anni...ma suvvia non tutte le donne sono così, in fondo di persone di merda ne ho trovate anche troppe, non può essere sempre così. Conosco Serena e si con lei devo aprirmi, è colpa mia che quella priam di lei mi ha tradito, o almeno è anche colpa mia, con Serena devo comportarmi bene, interessarmi a lei come persona e non solo ai miei studi, che sono però necessari, in quanto costano e mi mantengo io. 
Ottimo...il mondo gira per il meglio, questa ragazza mi vuole almeno bene, non mi farà del male...bhe, mi ha lasciato senza alcuna motivazione dopo una lettera in cui professava il suo amore per me, che strano...oh, è morto suo nonno ed è passato solo poco più di un mese da quando mi ha lasciato, sta piangendo, cavoli, mi ricordo quando è morto mio nonno e la mia ex doveva fare quell'esame e se ne è fottuta alla grande, anche io ho un esame tra due settimane, ma la morte del caro nonno, no non sono così stronzo come la ex prima di Serena, vado da lei...opss che strano, si comporta in maniera strana con me, che c'è sotto, lo so che non lo dovrei fare, ma il suo computer è aperto su quel sito dove siamo entrambi iscritti, che mai ci sarà?...Mi ha tradito!!! Adesso devo andare a mangiare, c'è sua madre e quindi devo nascondere tutto, ma come ha fatto?

"So tutto, tu mi hai tradito!" detto tra i denti mentre lei cucinava, detto a lei che mi ha visto tremare...ho mangiato con solo il tremore della mia mano che tradiva come stavo, poi siamo andati in camera sua e lei mi ha accusato di aver letto delle sue cose personali...mi sono girato con gli occhi che non amettevano altro che rabbia se fosse continuata a difendersi in quel modo, con gli occhi che le dicevano "se continui così tu finisci male" e le ho detto..."conta poco, tu mi hai tradito", mi sono seduto sul letto della sua sorellina, mi sono seduto lì e le ho chiesto di raccontarmi tutto e da li sono morto, morto perchè avrei dovuto gonfiarla di botte, morto perchè ho voluto credere ad uno sbaglio, ad una ragazza che ha ceduto e lei...lei mi ha lasciato perchè non sopportava di guardarmi negli occhi, ma allo stesso tempo mi ha lasciato dopo aver provato altro, perchè voleva provare altro, perchè io ero solo uno, gli altri sono tanti, legittimo, ma il tradimento no!

Poi lei volle stare con me...ma io non riuscivo a reggere, ero scostante e le ho chiesto di venire da me, perchè non riuscivo più a viaggiare, le ho detto che non riuscivo a stare con lei, che le lasciavo la libertà che prima aveva voluto, ma che mi avrebbe dovuto aiutare da quell'inferno, non lo ha fatto, punto. Meglio scopare con pezzenti con 6 anni più di te, te che eri considerato da lei troppo vecchio, pezzo di merda di quel finanziere che le consigliò di mandarmi a cagare, che in fondo lei per legge non mi doveva nulla, che doveva solo godersi la vita, in fondo è vero, ma moralmente mi doveva qualcosa, la mia vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo è così, perchè per tutto quello che ho guadagnato ed ho anche perso mi sono dovuto impegnare il doppio, il triplo in quanto sono partito sempre legato. Che ci si può fare se dopo che ammazzano tuo padre con 3 colpi di pistola la fiducia nell'animo umano risulta quasi nulla? Ci si prova a crederci, poi arrivano le tue zie che ti fottono alla grande i soldi e tutto quello che ti serviva per vivere, ma suvvia, non ci sono solo loro, il mondo è bello...ed arrivano i frattellastri...ma suvvia sono cose che succedono...ed arrivano gli amici di mio padre...e che due maroni, ma dai, non può essere sempre così, poi arriva il primo amore e scopri che l'ultimo anno se la faceva con uno più vecchio di lei di 18 anni...ma suvvia non tutte le donne sono così, in fondo di persone di merda ne ho trovate anche troppe, non può essere sempre così. Conosco Serena e si con lei devo aprirmi, è colpa mia che quella priam di lei mi ha tradito, o almeno è anche colpa mia, con Serena devo comportarmi bene, interessarmi a lei come persona e non solo ai miei studi, che sono però necessari, in quanto costano e mi mantengo io.
> Ottimo...il mondo gira per il meglio, questa ragazza mi vuole almeno bene, non mi farà del male...bhe, mi ha lasciato senza alcuna motivazione dopo una lettera in cui professava il suo amore per me, che strano...oh, è morto suo nonno ed è passato solo poco più di un mese da quando mi ha lasciato, sta piangendo, cavoli, mi ricordo quando è morto mio nonno e la mia ex doveva fare quell'esame e se ne è fottuta alla grande, anche io ho un esame tra due settimane, ma la morte del caro nonno, no non sono così stronzo come la ex prima di Serena, vado da lei...opss che strano, si comporta in maniera strana con me, che c'è sotto, lo so che non lo dovrei fare, ma il suo computer è aperto su quel sito dove siamo entrambi iscritti, che mai ci sarà?...Mi ha tradito!!! Adesso devo andare a mangiare, c'è sua madre e quindi devo nascondere tutto, ma come ha fatto?
> 
> "So tutto, tu mi hai tradito!" detto tra i denti mentre lei cucinava, detto a lei che mi ha visto tremare...ho mangiato con solo il tremore della mia mano che tradiva come stavo, poi siamo andati in camera sua e lei mi ha accusato di aver letto delle sue cose personali...mi sono girato con gli occhi che non amettevano altro che rabbia se fosse continuata a difendersi in quel modo, con gli occhi che le dicevano "se continui così tu finisci male" e le ho detto..."conta poco, tu mi hai tradito", mi sono seduto sul letto della sua sorellina, mi sono seduto lì e le ho chiesto di raccontarmi tutto e da li sono morto, morto perchè avrei dovuto gonfiarla di botte, morto perchè ho voluto credere ad uno sbaglio, ad una ragazza che ha ceduto e lei...lei mi ha lasciato perchè non sopportava di guardarmi negli occhi, ma allo stesso tempo mi ha lasciato dopo aver provato altro, perchè voleva provare altro, perchè io ero solo uno, gli altri sono tanti, legittimo, ma il tradimento no!
> ...


porca miseria Daniele. Uff. Sei come la lingua che batte sempre dove fa male il dente. TUTTO QUESTO E' PASSATO.
Gira quella affascinante testa con quel sorriso furbetto e guarda avanti. Tutto questo non serve a NESSUNO. Meno che meno a te stesso. Gira quella testa, vai al forno, prendi due ciopette e una la mangi per me. Adesso hai una occasione, VERA, di vendicarti: quella di rifarti una vita serena, alla faccia di tutti quelli che ti hanno fatto del male.
Mangiati anche due fette di zia, una per te e una per Sbri. E poi guarda solo avanti. Che si fottano.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Sor*

Sor Daniele,tu sai che per me, sei l'utente da baciaculo sempre e comunque,però la vita è la tua,e non dovresti permettere a nessuno di rovinartela più del dovuto, ricorda che chi ti scrive queste cose è uno che alla fine dei conti mancano una decina d'anni....persi facendo la guerra ad un fantasma.....!!


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sor Daniele,tu sai che per me, sei l'utente da baciaculo sempre e comunque,però la vita è la tua,e non dovresti permettere a nessuno di rovinartela più del dovuto, ricorda che chi ti scrive queste cose è uno che alla fine dei conti mancano una decina d'anni....persi facendo la guerra ad un fantasma.....!!


ad Alex?


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Nr79*

Starà dietro tua sorella!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Starà dietro tua sorella!:rotfl:


non hai capito la domanda: ti chiedevo se il fantasma fosse Alex. Comunque dietro mia sorella non c'è.












Ti anticipo la risposta: starà dietro tua madre? ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca miseria Daniele. Uff. Sei come la lingua che batte sempre dove fa male il dente. TUTTO QUESTO E' PASSATO.
> Gira quella affascinante testa con quel sorriso furbetto e guarda avanti. Tutto questo non serve a NESSUNO. Meno che meno a te stesso. Gira quella testa, vai al forno, prendi due ciopette e una la mangi per me. *Adesso hai una occasione, VERA, di vendicarti: quella di rifarti una vita serena, alla faccia di tutti quelli che ti hanno fatto del male.*
> Mangiati anche due fette di zia, una per te e una per Sbri. E poi guarda solo avanti. *Che si fottano*.



ecco


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Nr79*

No,ma cosa c'entra alex?io disquisivo di questioni sentimentali,di amori,di fantasmi verso i quali uno può aver nutrito rabbia e livore,e tu mi scrivi di alex?Come dovevo risponderti?


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ma cosa c'entra alex?io disquisivo di questioni sentimentali,di amori,di fantasmi verso i quali uno può aver nutrito rabbia e livore,e tu mi scrivi di alex?Come dovevo risponderti?


e infatti mi pareva che tu provassi proprio quelle cose per lui prima della conversione all'amore infinito e incondizionato


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Nr79*

:rotfl:E ti pareva male,però ti capisco,esser stati allontanati in malo modo  vi deve aver fatto male,pensavate di essere i padroni....!!:rotfl:Ben tornato chiunque tu sia!:up:


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Voglio spiegare il thread...... alla domanda "E' mai possibile amare il marito/moglie, e comunque avere un/una amante", risposte ne ho lette tantissime in tantissimi threads: negative, positive, possibiliste.....
> 
> Non me ne vogliano gli "admin", se sto esagerando aprendo questo, forse la mia e' solo morbosa egoistica curiosita'.......
> 
> ...


Possibile mi pare proprio di sì, eh.
Forse moralmente corretto no, ma direi che se sta bene a te sta bene anche a tutto il mondo.
Essere sereni a posto con la propria coscienza, fammi retta, è cosa difficilee rara ma buona, e tu mi sembra che lo sei, dato che ne parli come fosse una cosa naturalissima.
Io magari l'avrei fatto prima di arrivarmi a sposare, sai com'è, se non altro per i rischi che il tradimento credo comporti quando ci stanno di mezzo matrimonio figli e quindi possibile divorzio e rogne varie...cosa che ovviamente non ti auguro, per carità. 
Io ti direi che sicuramente tuo marito non ti completa, ma questo è ovvissimo.
Nussuna persona ci completa, non totalmente e per sempre, se non altro, già ci dice culo se per anni ne troviamo una che lo fa, ma ad un certo punto arriva per forza il momento che sentiamo di cercare e sbirciare al di fuori dal vaso, per capire cos'altro c'è in questa vita.
E direi anche....benedetta curiosità!
Tanta gente non ne ha, non sa ciò che la vita le offre né ciò che si perde e vive bene così.
Ma beati loro direi. Ma no, forse anche no 
Cmq lo ami st'amante o è solo sesso?
Se è il 1caso, ti direi che allora le due cose non son molto compatibili, che cioè te la godi di meno, se fosse invece il secondo...forse hai trovato il sacro graal..perchè a me MI sembra sempre che prima o poi TUTTI i trombamici...e dico tutti...o amanti che siano...prima o poi debbano per forza o innamorarsi o incominciarsi a piaciucchiare un po' troppo e quindi rovinare TUTTO...specie se la cosa non è reciproca e succede magari solo ad uno dei due...è na cosa sbagliata ma la vedo anche come naturalissima fra due persone che si piacciano e che trombino..che prima o poi nasca un sentimento più grande..o so l'unica a pensarla così??


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> esatto, ed è un fatto che le persone sbaglino. Anche i duri e puri fedeli, come lui.



si, ok, so che si sbaglia e anche tanto.
ma si cerca di evitarli, non di farne una filosofia di vita, credo


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> si, ok, so che si sbaglia e anche tanto.
> *ma si cerca di evitarli, non di farne una filosofia di vita, credo[/*QUOTE]
> 
> perchè?
> ...


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> anche io conosco molte coppie che hanno superato, la mia compresa, ma qui sembra quasi che non esistano o nel migliore dei casi mentano a se stesse.
> 
> forse è più facile per *loro* pensarla così.


ma loro chi?
è da un po' che usi questo linguaggio fumoso da film di mostri e alieni da combattere .guardati indietro...non c'è la nebbia di the mist


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 79 ha detto:


> ad Alex?


ci conosciamo io e te, stronzo/stronza?

Alex


----------



## demoralizio (28 Novembre 2012)

Viky,  quelle cagate che ho già sentito qua tante volte (lo proteggo, ormai è tardi, e cazzate del genere) davvero sono la più grande forma di paraculismo che si possa mai sentire. 
Io ringrazio tutte le mattine il fatto di averlo scoperto, TUTTE LE MATTINE. E non per masochismo ma per l'infinito, sconfinato, fondamentale valore che ha la verità. Ti rende libero, libero di scegliere di continuare ad amare davvero quello che rimane della persona con cui vivi o di trovarne un'altra con le tue stesse priorità. O cambiare le priorità, chissà...


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Soffrirà da bestia. tanto. tantissimo. E credo mi lascerà pure.


ne vale la pena?
perchè è questo il punto, mi è impossibile far del male alla persona che amo.
e naturalmente non vorrei nemmeno farmi lasciare.

certo lui ti ha tradita però  
è impossibile da sistemare questa cosa 
è peggio del mistero dei cerchi nel grano


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Viky,  quelle cagate che ho già sentito qua tante volte (lo proteggo, ormai è tardi, e cazzate del genere) davvero sono la più grande forma di paraculismo che si possa mai sentire.
> Io ringrazio tutte le mattine il fatto di averlo scoperto, TUTTE LE MATTINE. E non per masochismo ma per l'infinito, sconfinato, fondamentale valore che ha la verità. Ti rende libero, libero di scegliere di continuare ad amare davvero quello che rimane della persona con cui vivi o di trovarne un'altra con le tue stesse priorità. O cambiare le priorità, chissà...


Beh ma detta così sembra l'exultet di chi scopre, magari per caso, un cancro in tempo eh?


----------

